# Wichteln 2021



## Hecht100+ (7. Oktober 2021)

Dank des dezenten Hinweise von Kollege Gert-Show in einem anderen Thread und der Tatsache, das Rebecca letztes Jahr schon Ende September damit angefangen hat, wird es also Zeit:
Wie sieht es aus mit dem Wichteln 2021 im Anglerboard??

Besteht auch dieses Jahr ein Interesse?
Ich wäre mit dabei.









						AB Wichteln 2022
					

2022   Teilnehmer 2022 1,Forelle74 2,Bilch 3,Snâsh 4,Ron73 5,zokker 6,Tikey0815 7,Elmar Elfers 8,Jan_Cux 9,Kuttenkarl 10,laraque 11,Finke20 12,Roots 13,daci7 14,Aalzheimer 15,Christian Siegler 16,Gert-Show  17,Fischkopp 1961 18,Mooskugel  19,Slappy  20,Seele  21,Luis2811 22,JottU 23,M...




					docs.google.com
				




Bitte dann unter diesem Link wie letztes Jahr in die Liste eintragen, nicht um die Überschrift kümmern, ich kann das Jahr im Moment nicht ändern.


----------



## Bilch (7. Oktober 2021)

Ich liebe die Weihnachtszeit 

Bin dabei


----------



## Tikey0815 (7. Oktober 2021)

Dabei ich bin


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. Oktober 2021)

Eintrageliste oben angehangen, Bilch, dich habe ich als Probe schon mal eingetragen.


----------



## Mooskugel (7. Oktober 2021)

Bin ebenfalls dabei. Ick freu mir schon.


----------



## honig-im-kopf (7. Oktober 2021)

da, würde ich auch gern mitmachen ....


----------



## daci7 (7. Oktober 2021)

Tiptop! Bin dabei!


----------



## Finke20 (7. Oktober 2021)

Also ich würde auch wieder mitmachen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (7. Oktober 2021)

Bin auch gerne wieder dabei.


----------



## Gert-Show (7. Oktober 2021)

Ich wäre als Neu-Wichtel gerne dabei.


----------



## zokker (7. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin auch wieder dabei ...


----------



## zokker (7. Oktober 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Also ich würde auch wieder mitmachen.



Dann mußt du dich aber auch eintragen ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. Oktober 2021)




----------



## Elmar Elfers (8. Oktober 2021)




----------



## Christian.Siegler (8. Oktober 2021)

Dabei


----------



## Snâsh (8. Oktober 2021)

Da mache ich natürlich auch wieder mit!


----------



## JottU (8. Oktober 2021)

Is schon wieder soweit? 
Dabei!


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## Hecht100+ (8. Oktober 2021)

Finke20 
honig-im-kopf 

Ihr zwei habt euch noch nicht in der Liste eingetragen. Wenn es Probleme gibt, melden.


----------



## Thomas. (8. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei.


wenn ich wüsste das ich dich zugelost bekomme, würde ich sofort mit machen, ich hätte da was für dich


----------



## HSV1887 (10. Oktober 2021)

Bin dabei......

Bin gespannt ob ich auch im dritten Jahr mein Paket vom gleichen Wichtel bekomme.....


----------



## Forelle74 (10. Oktober 2021)

Bin dabei.


----------



## Phoenix84 (12. Oktober 2021)

Würde dieses Jahr auch mal mitmachen.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (13. Oktober 2021)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. Oktober 2021)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei!


Werde ich ja meine Pink Angelsachen los


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (13. Oktober 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Werde ich ja meine Pink Angelsachen los


Bitte lieber Losgott, nicht nobbi mit seinen pinken Angelsachen für mich.


----------



## Phoenix84 (13. Oktober 2021)

Wann wird denn eigentlich ausgelost?


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. Oktober 2021)

Das letzte Mal ist Ende Nov. ausgelost worden, so das man dann noch vier Wochen Zeit hatte. Reicht das oder wie viel Vorlaufzeit braucht ihr??


----------



## Minimax (13. Oktober 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Werde ich ja meine Pink Angelsachen los





Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Bitte lieber Losgott, nicht nobbi mit seinen pinken Angelsachen für mich.


Hüstel.. lieber Sir Nobbi, also, wenn Rebecca nicht will, ich bin auch noch da. Vergesst nicht, ich bin eine Lady
.


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. Oktober 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Hüstel.. lieber Sir Nobbi, also, wenn Rebecca nicht will, ich bin auch noch da. Vergesst nicht, ich bin eine Lady
> .


Lieber Herr Mini,
das Wichtel 2021 bringt jetzt schon Spaß-


----------



## Minimax (13. Oktober 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Lieber Herr Mini,
> das Wichtel 2021 bringt jetzt schon Spaß-


Also eigentlich wollte ich dieses Jahr nach der strapaziösen OCC mal aussetzen...

Aber andererseits hast Du recht! Ein armer miesepetriger Tropf wär ich, mich zu verweigern. Also Jungs, 
ich bin dabei, dabei ,dabei!

jingle bells,
Euer 
Miniwichtel


----------



## Bilch (14. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Das letzte Mal ist Ende Nov. ausgelost worden, so das man dann noch vier Wochen Zeit hatte. Reicht das oder wie viel Vorlaufzeit braucht ihr??


Ende November finde ich gut, eine Woche für Recherche, eine Woche für eine ev. Bestellung, noch eine Woche für die Zustellung und eine Woche mehr um sicher zu gehen.


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (14. Oktober 2021)

*Letzter Anmeldeschluß ist für das Wichteln 2021 der 21.11.2021. Ihr solltet dann bis zum 1. Advent die Adresse eures Wichtelpartners bekommen haben, so das dann noch viereinhalb Wochen zur Verfügung stehen. *

In der Zwischenzeit könnt ihr gerne schon eure Adressen per PN ( persönlicher Nachricht) schicken.


----------



## honig-im-kopf (15. Oktober 2021)

an wen ???


----------



## Thomas. (15. Oktober 2021)

honig-im-kopf schrieb:


> an wen ???


ans Christkind


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Oktober 2021)

An den Weihnachtswichtel.


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Oktober 2021)

Dem kann ich mich sogar in meiner aktuellen Stimmung nicht entziehen. Eingetragen


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Oktober 2021)

Weihnachtswichtel schrieb:


> *Letzter Anmeldeschluß ist für das Wichteln 2021 der 21.11.2021. Ihr solltet dann bis zum 1. Advent die Adresse eures Wichtelpartners bekommen haben, so das dann noch viereinhalb Wochen zur Verfügung stehen. *
> 
> In der Zwischenzeit könnt ihr gerne schon eure Adressen per PN ( persönlicher Nachricht) schicken.


Hey Weihnachtswichtel,
PN ist raus und ein Danke für deine Arbeit mit uns

lg nobbi.


----------



## kuttenkarl (22. Oktober 2021)

ne Frage,
wie geht das Wichteln vor sich?


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. Oktober 2021)

Du meldest dich an,trägst dich in die Liste dabei ein und dann wird dir ein Partner zugelost. Dem schickst du dann bis zum Weihnachtsfest ein Päckchen, wir haben uns so auf einen Wert von 20 Euro geeinigt ( bei manchen ist es auch mehr ), zu. Deine Adresse schickst du dem Weihnachtswichtel, damit du auch von einem Boardi ein Päckchen/Paket/Sperrgutsendung bekommst. Den Namen und die Adresse des Partner, den du zugelost bekommemen hast, wird dir per PN vom Weihnachtswichtel zugeschickt. Und nach dem Fest warten wir dann alle darauf, wer was bekommen hat.
Ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen, ansonsten einfach fragen, hier oder direkt an den Weihnachtswichtel


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Oktober 2021)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> ne Frage,
> wie geht das Wichteln vor sich?


Moin kuttenkal.
wir öffnen meist am 24.12,
mache sogar mit Bilder - 
unser AB Weihnachten-
schon seit 3Jahren.


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (26. Oktober 2021)

bin ich da jetzt eingetragen? ich hab alles gegeben.


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Oktober 2021)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> bin ich da jetzt eingetragen? ich hab alles gegeben.


Hey Moin Mo,
du bist die 26.
toll.
lg nobbi


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Oktober 2021)

Weihnachtswichtel schrieb:


> *Letzter Anmeldeschluß ist für das Wichteln 2021 der 21.11.2021. Ihr solltet dann bis zum 1. Advent die Adresse eures Wichtelpartners bekommen haben, so das dann noch viereinhalb Wochen zur Verfügung stehen. *
> 
> In der Zwischenzeit könnt ihr gerne schon eure Adressen per PN ( persönlicher Nachricht) schicken.


Mo
guck noch mal das.


----------



## Minimax (29. Oktober 2021)

So, meine Damen und Herren Mit-Wichtel,
dieses Weihnachten wird von, nun, Liebe und trauter Gemeinschaft geprägt sein (und sonst garnix,, da weder Mrs. M noch ich die vier Grundrechenarten beherrschen sowie +, -, rot und schwarz nicht auseinanderhalten können.) Herrje, ich dachte immer "Haben" und "Soll" sind ne Art Gewürz. Jetzt rächt es sich, das ich maschinengeschriebene Briefe prinzipiell nicht öffne. Gottseidank sind meine Angelruten zu schmal für nen Kuckuck-Aufkleber. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass die Missus sich ordentlich ins Zeug legt, und viele Streichhölzer auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt an den Mann bringt.

Das wird sich natürlich auch auf Art und Umfang meines kleinen Wichtelpakets auswirken. Das Konzept steht aber: Es gibt eine von moir handgeschriebene Weihnachtskarte, eine echte Mandarine, und eine Haselnussmaus mit Schnurschwänzchen und zwei Anklebeaugen als Weihnachtsgruss. Und da wir Angler sind, werde ich mich natürlich nicht lumpen lassen, und zwei Original Askari Karabinerwirbel, drei Goldhaken und ein so gut wie neues (Einfach nochmal schütteln!) Knicklicht beilegen.
Ich bin gerüstet fürs 2021 Wichteln!
hg
Miniwichtel


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Oktober 2021)

Moin Liebe Wichtel 2021,
der nobbi hat ja alles zum Angeln-

Mein Wichtel ,mache Dir kein Kopf-
aus Deiner Stadt oder Land-

Kulturinarik


----------



## Gert-Show (30. Oktober 2021)

Du hast sicher alles zum Angeln, Nobbi, vor allem deine Winni Pu,,,


nobbi1962 schrieb:


> meine heißt winni pu und wenn sie bricht angel ich weiter.


----------



## Minimax (30. Oktober 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Du hast sicher alles zum Angeln, Nobbi, vor allem deine Winni Pu,,,


nobbi1962


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. Oktober 2021)




----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (3. November 2021)

*Nur kurz zur Erinnerung, und in der Hoffnung, das sich noch ein paar Anmelden. 

Letzter Anmeldeschluß ist für das Wichteln 2021 der 21.11.2021. Ihr solltet dann bis zum 1. Advent die Adresse eures Wichtelpartners bekommen haben, so das dann noch viereinhalb Wochen zur Verfügung stehen.


Und an die Adressen denken, per PN

In  vorweihnachtlicher Stimmung

euer Weihnachtswichtel*


----------



## Gert-Show (7. November 2021)

Im Moment wichteln 27 Boardies, das ist ja eine ungerade Zahl. Machen wir da 12 Wichtel-Paare unnd einmal Dreicecks-Wichteln oder wird ein Unwissender zwangsverpflichtet?


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (7. November 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Im Moment wichteln 27 Boardies, das ist ja eine ungerade Zahl. Machen wir da 12 Wichtel-Paare unnd einmal Dreicecks-Wichteln oder wird ein Unwissender zwangsverpflichtet?



Wir machen überhaupt kein Paarwichteln, wir wichteln mit Zufallsgenerator. 
Dadurch ist die Zahl der Wichtelnden unerheblich.


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (8. November 2021)

Weihnachtswichtel schrieb:


> Wir machen überhaupt kein Paarwichteln, wir wichteln mit Zufallsgenerator.
> Dadurch ist die Zahl der Wichtelnden unerheblich.


Auch wenn wir nicht unbedingt eine gerade Zahl zum Wichteln gebrauchen heißt das nicht, das nicht noch ein paar Boardies, die auch in den letzten Jahren teilgenommen haben, sich jetzt noch anmelden können.


----------



## Luis2811 (9. November 2021)

Bin auch mit dabei.


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (15. November 2021)

Bin auch wieder dabei


----------



## Tikey0815 (15. November 2021)

Jesco Peschutter schrieb:


> Bin auch wieder dabei


Wenn ich dich zugelost bekomme .....das wird ein Fest


----------



## KadeTTHH (15. November 2021)

Moin, melde mich hiermit auch wieder an, leider kann ich die Tabelle nicht bearbeiten, nur angucken.    Daher bitte einmal eintragen, danke.^^


----------



## Forelle74 (15. November 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Moin, melde mich hiermit auch wieder an, leider kann ich die Tabelle nicht bearbeiten, nur angucken.    Daher bitte einmal eintragen, danke.^^


Bei mir gings auch nicht.
Habs einfach reinkopiert


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. November 2021)

Weihnachtswichtel​Help

[B]KadeTTHH[/B]​* ist schon drin*​


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (20. November 2021)

Nur noch mal kurz zur Erinnerung:

*Letzter Anmeldeschluß ist für das Wichteln 2021  ist der 21.11.2021, 24.00 Uhr. Ihr solltet dann bis zum 1. Advent die Adresse eures Wichtelpartners bekommen haben, so das dann noch viereinhalb Wochen zur Verfügung stehen.*




Und alle die mir bislang ihre Adresse schon per PN geschickt haben, ein großes Danke.

*Und diejenigen, deren Adresse ich noch nicht habe, ich hoffe ihr denkt noch an mich. Adresse bitte per PN an den Weihnachtswichtel.*


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. November 2021)

Noch zweieinhalb Stunden, dann ist Anmeldeschluss.


----------



## Minimax (21. November 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Noch zweieinhalb Stunden, dann ist Anmeldeschluss.


31 piepels, ist doch schön. Eine gerade Zahl wäre natürlich hübscher, obs noch einen Last Minute Teilnehmer*in gibt?
Ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf meinen Wichtelpartner, mal sehen obs gelingt seinen Nickname zu entschlüsseln.


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf meinen Wichtelpartner, mal sehen obs gelingt seinen Nickname zu entschlüsseln.


Da sehe ich bei dir keine Schwierigkeiten, das wirst du bestimmt schaffen.


----------



## Minimax (21. November 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Da sehe ich bei dir keine Schwierigkeiten, das wirst du bestimmt schaffen.


Egsl wer es sei, es gibt einen kleinen Beutel Haselnüsse und ne Mandarine, im Sinne von Konsumverzicht Besinnlichkeit und Einkehr zum Fest.
Ich selbst würde mich bereits über eine liebe Weihnachtskarte freuen, vielleicht mit einem eingeklebten Krügerrand als Deko.


----------



## Forelle74 (21. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Egsl wer es sei, es gibt einen kleinen Beutel Haselnüsse.


Mit Haselnüssen hab ich Probleme seit ich den Witz gelesen hab.

In der Tram in München sitzt eine ältere Damen neben einem jüngeren Herrn. Sie fragt ihn, ob er gerne Nüsse mag. Er bejaht. Sie greift in ihre Tasche, holt eine Hand voll Nüsse heraus und gibt sie ihm. Er isst sie. Als er fertig ist, fragt die Dame, ob sie geschmeckt haben. Er bejaht. Sie: „Ich esse gerne Ferrero-Küsschen, kann jedoch die Nüsse nicht mehr beißen.“


----------



## Thomas. (21. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Egsl wer es sei, es gibt einen kleinen Beutel Haselnüsse und ne Mandarine, im Sinne von Konsumverzicht Besinnlichkeit und Einkehr zum Fest.


ich habe ja überlegt mich auch noch einzutragen, hat sich erledigt, habe eine Haselnuss Allergie und auch eine gegen Südfrüchte, und bei meinem Glück zZ. ist mir das Risiko zu groß.   allen anderen Wünsche ich auf jeden fall viel Spaß an der Sache


----------



## Gert-Show (21. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Egsl wer es sei, es gibt einen kleinen Beutel Haselnüsse und ne Mandarine, im Sinne von Konsumverzicht Besinnlichkeit und Einkehr zum Fest.
> Ich selbst würde mich bereits über eine liebe Weihnachtskarte freuen, vielleicht mit einem eingeklebten Krügerrand als Deko.


Ein Krügerrand hilft nur temporär über Plus-/Minus-Schwächen hinweg, werter Miniwichtel.


----------



## Minimax (21. November 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Mit Haselnüssen hab ich Probleme seit ich den Witz gelesen hab.
> 
> In der Tram in München sitzt eine ältere Damen neben einem jüngeren Herrn. Sie fragt ihn, ob er gerne Nüsse mag. Er bejaht. Sie greift in ihre Tasche, holt eine Hand voll Nüsse heraus und gibt sie ihm. Er isst sie. Als er fertig ist, fragt die Dame, ob sie geschmeckt haben. Er bejaht. Sie: „Ich esse gerne Ferrero-Küsschen, kann jedoch die Nüsse nicht mehr beißen.“


Das ist mehr als ein Witz, es ist eine Urbane Legende geworden. Ich habe die Story über die Jahre bereits von zwei Leuten gehört, die das als authentisches Erlebnis eines Freundes / Freund eines Freundes in voller Überzeugung berichtet haben. Sehr interessantes Phänomen.


----------



## Minimax (21. November 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> hat sich erledigt, habe eine Haselnuss Allergie und auch eine gegen Südfrüchte, und bei meinem Glück zZ. ist mir das Risiko zu groß.


Ich glaube, der Sinn des Wichtelns liegt nicht so sehr in dem, was man bekommt, sondern in dem was man gibt..


----------



## Jan_Cux (21. November 2021)

Ich freu mich schon, zu einem herauszufinden womit ich meinem Wichtel eine Freude bereiten kann, und auch auf das eigene Wichtelpaket.  Auch dieses Jahr werde ich es erst zur Bescherung am Heiligabend öffnen, auch wenn es viel früher eintrifft.


----------



## Minimax (21. November 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Auch dieses Jahr werde ich es erst zur Bescherung am Heiligabend öffnen, auch wenn es viel früher eintrifft.


Bin ich auch dafür. Ich glaub die Jahre Zuvor wars auch so das wir alle erst zu Heiligabend aufgemacht haben, oder?


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. November 2021)

0:00 24.12


----------



## Jan_Cux (21. November 2021)

Ne Bescherung ist erst nach dem Essen, also ca. 20:30 Uhr...


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. November 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ne Bescherung ist erst nach dem Essen, also ca. 20:30 Uhr...


nö  
einer muss der erste sein


----------



## hanzz (21. November 2021)

OK. Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## KadeTTHH (21. November 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> 0:00 24.12


Das schläfst du doch schon lange.


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. November 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Das schläfst du doch schon lange.


Aber nur zu viel 

Irish Coffee im Bauch


----------



## KadeTTHH (21. November 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Mit Haselnüssen hab ich Probleme seit ich den Witz gelesen hab.
> 
> In der Tram in München sitzt eine ältere Damen neben einem jüngeren Herrn. Sie fragt ihn, ob er gerne Nüsse mag. Er bejaht. Sie greift in ihre Tasche, holt eine Hand voll Nüsse heraus und gibt sie ihm. Er isst sie. Als er fertig ist, fragt die Dame, ob sie geschmeckt haben. Er bejaht. Sie: „Ich esse gerne Ferrero-Küsschen, kann jedoch die Nüsse nicht mehr beißen.“


Den kenn ich anders, "Jeden Montag fährt eine Seniorin mit dem Bus und schenkt dem Busfahrer beim Aussteigen eine Tüte Haselnüsse. Irgendwann fragt der Fahrer die Seniorin, warum Sie ihm immer die leckeren Haselnüsse schenkt? Da antwortet ihm die Seniorin, dass sie Ferrero Rocher liebt, aber die Haselnüsse nicht beissen kann und deshalb nur ablutscht und in einer Tüte sammelt."


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. November 2021)

Anmeldeschluss.

00:00




viel Spaß 
meine Damen und Wichtel.

Mein letzter Wichtel war Andal-
es war schön.


----------



## Bilch (22. November 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Anmeldeschluss.
> 
> 00:00
> 
> ...


Noch bevor ich weiß, wer mein Wichtel ist, mache ich mir immer Gedanken, was für die, die ich einigermaßen kenne, das beste Geschenk sein könnte. Und Andal würde von mir u.a. eine Zigarre bekommen.
Für Dich nobbi habe ich auch schon ein paar Ideen im Kopf


----------



## KadeTTHH (22. November 2021)

Wer mich bekommt, bitte keinen Alkohol, aber gerne regionale Spezialitäten. 
Und alles zum Brandungs-, oder Kutterangeln ist auch gut von mir zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. November 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Wer mich bekommt, bitte keinen Alkohol,



Oja.
Das sollte ich vielleicht auch erwähnen.
Für mich bitte auch nicht. 
Ansonsten egal.


----------



## Bilch (22. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Oja.
> Das sollte ich vielleicht auch erwähnen.
> Für mich bitte auch nicht.
> Ansonsten egal.


Keine Sorge, wenn Du mein Wichtel bist, bekommst kein Alkohol, nur eine Flasche ausgezeichneten hausgemachten Schnapps 

Scherz beiseite - irgendein Vegetarier unter uns?


----------



## Thomas. (22. November 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Wer mich bekommt, bitte keinen Alkohol, aber gerne regionale Spezialitäten.
> Und alles zum Brandungs-, oder *Kutterangeln ist auch gut von mir zu gebrauchen*.


ich hätte da eine Idee für den der dich als Partner bekommt, sowas wäre doch schön, und trägt auch zur Sicherheit bei


----------



## Slappy (22. November 2021)

Wenn hier schon wünsche geäußert werden. 
Für mich bitte keine Kunstköder. Habe so viele hier. Und ja, man kann genug haben   
Ansonsten hat mein Wichtel freie Auswahl.


----------



## hanzz (22. November 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Wenn hier schon wünsche geäußert werden.


Ich bräuchte neue Reifen 

205/55R16 Ganzjahresreifen

Würde aber auch Alkohol nehmen


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. November 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte neue Reifen
> 
> 205/55R16 Ganzjahresreifen
> 
> Würde aber auch Alkohol nehmen


Ach du bist das der den Asphalt kaputt macht mit deine Trennscheiben


----------



## Slappy (22. November 2021)

Bilch , nicht so traurig. Die von letztem Jahr sind in den Boxen und werden auch genutzt. Leider ist es so, wo kein Fisch hilft auch der schönste Köder nicht......


----------



## Bilch (22. November 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte neue Reifen
> 
> 205/55R16 Ganzjahresreifen
> 
> Würde aber auch Alkohol nehmen


Wenn man keine Reifen hat, kann man ruhig etwas mehr Alkohol zu sich nehmen


----------



## Seele (22. November 2021)

Lieber Wichtel, mach dir einfach paar Gedanken, es muss nicht unbedingt viel Geld kosten, wichtig ist dass du Spaß dran hast meine vielen sinnlosen Kommentare auf der Suche nach etwas Brauchbaren zu durchforsten. 
Am Ende wenn du Spaß hattest, habe ich sicher auch Spaß damit.


----------



## Minimax (22. November 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Für mich bitte keine Kunstköder.


Aber..Aber..  Das sind doch Schlips-Oberhemd-Socken im anglerischen Gabentausch


----------



## Gert-Show (22. November 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, wenn Du mein Wichtel bist, bekommst kein Alkohol, nur eine Flasche ausgezeichneten hausgemachten Schnapps
> 
> Scherz beiseite - irgendein Vegetarier unter uns?


Auch Vegetarier müssen mal ins Gras beißen...


----------



## Jason (22. November 2021)

Liebe Wichtelfreunde, ich wünsche euch beim diesjährigen wichteln viel Spaß. Ich setze dieses Jahr mal aus, komme mit dem Posenbau nicht nach.  Euch allen eine schöne Vorweihnachtszeit.

Gruß Jason


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. November 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Liebe Wichtelfreunde, ich wünsche euch beim diesjährigen wichteln viel Spaß. Ich setze dieses Jahr mal aus, komme mit dem Posenbau nicht nach.  Euch allen eine schöne Vorweihnachtszeit.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Alles OK-
guck mal


----------



## Jason (23. November 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Alles OK-
> guck mal
> 
> 
> ...


Ab und zu mal drehen, du weißt Bescheid alter Kumpel. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. November 2021)

Die Spannung wächst. Wer es wohl wird


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (23. November 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Die Spannung wächst. Wer es wohl wird


Ich könnte es dir sagen, wenn.....

ja wenn ich alle Daten schon hätte.
Lemmy 2016 , kann ich deine Adresse vom letzten Jahr nehmen oder bist du evtl. Umgezogen. 
Christian.Siegler , bei dir das gleiche, alte Adresse???
und Phoenix84 , von dir fehlt auch noch die Adresse. 

Ansonsten hat der Zufallsgenerator schon entschieden, aber ohne offizielle Adresse geht hier nichts raus. 

Schöne Woche euch allen


----------



## Gert-Show (23. November 2021)

Weihnachtswichtel schrieb:


> Ansonsten hat der Zufallsgenerator schon entschieden, aber ohne offizielle Adresse geht hier nichts raus.


Juhu, der Zuffi hats gerichtet! Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (25. November 2021)

Lemmy 2016 , denkst du bitte noch an mich. zandertex darf auch antworten.


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (25. November 2021)

ist erledigt. sorry für die verspätung.


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (25. November 2021)

wer mich bekommt: ich nehm auch alkohol.


----------



## zandertex (25. November 2021)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> wer mich bekommt: ich nehm auch alkohol.


so kenne ich dich gar nicht.


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. November 2021)

Ho Ho Ho Ha Hab mein Wichtel bekommen


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (27. November 2021)

Es sind jetzt alle Wichtelpartner angeschrieben per PN. Wenn einer keine PN erhalten hat, bitte melden. Ansonsten einen schönen Advent.

Und bei Fragen und Problemen einfach melden.


----------



## daci7 (27. November 2021)

Und los geht's!


----------



## Elmar Elfers (27. November 2021)




----------



## Slappy (27. November 2021)

​


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. November 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> Und los geht's!


Hab alles zusammen  für meinen Wichtel.
Hatte schon was zu Hause der Rest kommt mit der Post nächste Woche.

Es ist Super Toll das ich diesen Wichtel bekommen habe,
ich mag ihn sehrvom AB

Vielleicht stellt er Bilder über Weihnachten rein und ihr wisst wer es war.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. November 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Hab alles zusammen  für meinen Wichtel.



Wow.
Das ging schnell Nobbi.


----------



## Finke20 (27. November 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Hab alles zusammen  für meinen Wichtel.




Nobbi du bist ja einer von der ganzzzzz schnellen Truppe .


----------



## daci7 (27. November 2021)

Ich muss mir jetzt erstmal drei Wochen Gedanken machen um dann zu merken, dass ich zu spät bin ... also was von der Tanke oder so...


----------



## hanzz (27. November 2021)

Kann man eigentlich irgendwie Pommes Currywurst verschicken?


----------



## hanzz (27. November 2021)

Du lachst Professor Tinca 
Essen also die Stadt hat nicht so viele regionale Spezialitäten. Pommes Currywurst gehört dazu. 
Vakuumiert würde doch sicher gehen   
Mayo gibts auch extra. Sonst werden die Pommes matschig.


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. November 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich irgendwie Pommes Currywurst verschicken?


Jeep als Kissen schon


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. November 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> *Essen *also die Stadt hat nicht so viele regionale Spezialitäten



Gerade bei dem Namen hätte ich das aber vermutet.


----------



## Bilch (27. November 2021)

Keine Idee, habe einen ganz schwierigen bekommen ... das wird eine tolle Recherche sein


----------



## zokker (27. November 2021)

Meiner hat mit Sicherheit auch schon alles. 

Also etwas Regionales ... ääääähh, Regionales???  Haben wir hier nicht ... oh Gott oh Gott


----------



## daci7 (27. November 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Meiner hat mit Sicherheit auch schon alles.
> 
> Also etwas Regionales ... ääääähh, Regionales???  Haben wir hier nicht ... oh Gott oh Gott


'n Stück Räucheraal und ein, zwei deiner Schnappschüsse reichen. Bedankt!


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (27. November 2021)

Seltsam, außer Nobbi sind viele am Stoehnen.


----------



## hanzz (27. November 2021)

Weihnachtswichtel schrieb:


> Seltsam, außer Nobbi sind viele am Stoehnen.


Wird nicht gestöhnt. 
Das ist Ausdruck der nervösen Vorfreude.


----------



## Slappy (27. November 2021)

Tja, meiner ist auch ne echt schwere Nuss. 
Hab aber doch schon 1/2 Ideen.... Glaub ich


----------



## Finke20 (27. November 2021)

Weihnachtswichtel schrieb:


> Seltsam, außer Nobbi sind viele am Stoehnen.



Nö ich finde meinen Wichtelpartner auch super.


----------



## Forelle74 (27. November 2021)

Hallo
Ich hab jemanden der is nich so schwer.
Glück gehabt.
Ausserdem gibt's einfach was regionales rein,fertig.
Glaub gegen gutes Essen hat keiner was.
Hab noch ne Tüte Gemüse Chips


----------



## Bilch (27. November 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Glaub gegen gutes Essen hat keiner was.


Stimmt. Oder gegen ein gutes Getränk 

Außer Professor Tinca


----------



## Gert-Show (28. November 2021)

Ich bin mit Zuffis Entscheidung ganz zufrieden. Da finde ich mit Sicherheit etwas…


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (28. November 2021)

Ich bin mit meinem Wichtelpartner auch sehr zufrieden. Hab mir vorab schon Gedanken gemacht und jetzt wird alles zusammengesucht. Für eine Sache muss ich jetzt gleich nur noch recherchieren...

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ich für meinen Wichtelpartner eine harte Nuss bin. Deshalb der Hinweis: Ich freu mich sehr über regionale Spezialitäten. Und es gab mal vor einiger Zeit dieses ominöse Spiel "I´m stupid with". Da gabs zum Leidwesen der Beteiligten auch immer eine Frage aus einem Bereich, der mich interessiert.


----------



## Jan_Cux (28. November 2021)

Bin auch zufrieden, mein Wichtel hat ausreichend Content für die Recherche hier abgeliefert


----------



## honig-im-kopf (28. November 2021)

mein köfferchen ist gepackt - mal schauen, wann ich versende ...


----------



## Forelle74 (28. November 2021)

Ich hab nach etwas nachrecherche noch etwas zu besorgen.
Zumindest denke ich das das meinem Wichtel aktuell noch zusätzlich gefallen könnte. 
Bedingt der Zulieferer kann ich gewisse Sachen erst nächste Woche oder übernächste besorgen. 
Soll ja alles frisch ankommen. 

Nochwas etwas offtopic: warum verschwinden meine AB Smyles ständig?
Der Button ist nur grau und reagiert nicht.


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. November 2021)

Forelle74​du bist immer zu sehen  blauer Butten mit Like.


----------



## Bilch (28. November 2021)

So, Bestellung fürs Angelzeug ist raus, weil etwas zum Angeln auch dabei sein muss; die Hauptsachen werde ich aber in Lokalen Geschäften bekommen


----------



## Gert-Show (28. November 2021)

Ihr seid schon fleißig, ich musste seit Freitag eine Holland-Guiding-Tour bestreiten und konnte weder recherchieren noch bestellen. Aber ab jetzt gilt es.
Ich hoffe, mein Wichtel hat genau so viel Spaß beim Auspacken wie ich beim einkaufen.


----------



## Tobias85 (28. November 2021)

Die ersten Recherchen sind bei mir auch schon durch, war wider erwarten doch etwas schwieriger als erst vermutet, was passendes zu überlegen. Aber jetzt steht das Grundgerüst meines Paketes und kann in Angriff genommen werden.


----------



## Minimax (28. November 2021)

Ich freue mich sehr über meinen Wichtelpartner. Aber das ist ein echter Kaventsmann, mit 1000 anglerischen Wassern gewaschen, und einer den ich so einschätze in seinen bevorzugten Disziplinen alles, wirklich alles zu besitzen, und zwar dreimal.
Es wird nicht leicht, aber das ist es ja nie.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (29. November 2021)

Ich bin auch happy.
Mein Wichtelpartner bekommt Tackle 
…und was Flüssiges. Gegen die Kälte und den Durst.
Durst hat man doch immer!!!


----------



## daci7 (29. November 2021)

Ich befürchte, dass mein Partner auch alles hat, was unser Hobby zu bieten hat. Was schenkt man einem Mann, der bereits alles hat? Christian hats ja bereits geschrieben


----------



## Christian.Siegler (29. November 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich befürchte, dass mein Partner auch alles hat, was unser Hobby zu bieten hat. Was schenkt man einem Mann, der bereits alles hat? Christian hats ja bereits geschrieben


Guten Whisky kann man nie genug haben


----------



## Finke20 (29. November 2021)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Guten Whisky kann man nie genug haben



Also ich kann mit Whisky nichts anfangen . Da nehme ich lieber einen leckeren Eierlikör , wir machen unseren immer selbst.


----------



## Tikey0815 (29. November 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Also ich kann mit Whisky nichts anfangen . Da nehme ich lieber einen leckeren Eierlikör , wir machen unseren immer selbst.


Eierlikör Fanta  trink ich gerne vorm Whisky


----------



## Thomas. (29. November 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Also ich kann mit Whisky nichts anfangen . Da nehme ich lieber einen leckeren Eierlikör , wir machen unseren immer selbst.


----------



## honig-im-kopf (29. November 2021)

das war es dann, mit dem Bellybootersatz für meinen Wichtelpartner ...


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. November 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich befürchte, dass mein Partner auch alles hat, was unser Hobby zu bieten hat. Was schenkt man einem Mann, der bereits alles hat? Christian hats ja bereits geschrieben


Alkohol, Drogen und die Prostitution   sind passende Stichwörter.


----------



## daci7 (29. November 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Alkohol, Drogen und die Prostitution   sind passende Stichwörter.


Und das bisschen Geld, das übrig bleibt, einfach mal verprassen


----------



## yukonjack (29. November 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Eierlikör Fanta  trink ich gerne vorm Whisky


man muss ja ne Grundlage haben


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (29. November 2021)

Das Geschenk von meinem Wichtel letztes Jahr werde ich sicher nicht toppen können. Aber ich hab schon ein paar Ideen. Ich glaube, das wird gut.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (29. November 2021)

So, Weihnachten ist für mich dieses Jahr nur noch halb so viel wert!
Soeben erst über den Thread gestolpert. 

Wünsche Euch dennoch viel Spaß! 



PS: Ein Wichteln ohne den Fischkopp. Darf das überhaupt sein? Da bekomme ich meinen Handkäse ja gar nicht los.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. November 2021)

Du machst ja Sachen, Detlev.
Seit 7.10. läuft dieser Trööt schon.


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. November 2021)

honig-im-kopf schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 391446
> 
> 
> 
> das war es dann, mit dem Bellybootersatz für meinen Wichtelpartner ...


Ich sehe den Rutenständer am Belly Boot


----------



## Gert-Show (29. November 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Soeben erst über den Thread gestolpert.


Ach Detlev, das ist schade. Aber wir habe schon lange darüber geschrieben, ehrlich!
Ich nehme immer den Button Neue Beiträge im Forum, da kann ich nichts verpassen.


----------



## zokker (29. November 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> So, Weihnachten ist für mich dieses Jahr nur noch halb so viel wert!
> Soeben erst über den Thread gestolpert.
> 
> Wünsche Euch dennoch viel Spaß!
> ...


"Vielleicht stimmt da mit deinem Gefühl was nicht!"


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (29. November 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ach Detlev, das ist schade. Aber wir habe schon lange darüber geschrieben, ehrlich!
> Ich nehme immer den Button Neue Beiträge im Forum, da kann ich nichts verpassen.


Ist jetzt halt so. Der Eine geht der Andere kommt.
Haben mit Dir ja einen würdigen Vertreter gefunden


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (29. November 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> "Vielleicht stimmt da mit deinem Gefühl was nicht!"


Definitiv, mit dem Alter, lässt da so einiges nach!


----------



## Tikey0815 (29. November 2021)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Guten Whisky kann man nie genug haben


Na so eine Special Edition eines Macallen Whisky kann man sich schon mal ins Regal stellen- und entweder er wird in 10-20 Jahren selber gesoffen oder teurer verkauft, ich wäre damit auch zufrieden


----------



## Finke20 (29. November 2021)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> Aber ich hab schon ein paar Ideen. Ich glaube, das wird gut.



Na das hört sich doch gut an  .


----------



## Jan_Cux (29. November 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Na so eine Special Edition eines Macallen Whisky kann man sich schon mal ins Regal stellen- und entweder er wird in 10-20 Jahren selber gesoffen oder teurer verkauft, ich wäre damit auch zufrieden


Ach was soll der Geiz, Eiswürfel, Cola und am nächsten Tag ist die Pulle leer....


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (29. November 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ach was soll der Geiz, Eiswürfel, Cola und am nächsten Tag ist die Pulle leer....


schönen abend gehabt und gut is.


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (29. November 2021)

nach rücksprache mit zandertex steht das wichtelgeschenk jetzt.
ich glaube, das kommt gut an. 
wird alsbald verschickt. 
ps: ich mache meins auch ganz folgsam erst an heiligabend auf.


----------



## Jan_Cux (29. November 2021)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> schönen abend gehabt und gut is.


Eben...ich habe das Haus meiner Großmutter an "Fremde" vekauft... Die waren zu Heiligabend bei uns neben an... zu Besuch... Im Whiskey club..Zusammen eine Flasche für etliche Hunderte Euro kaufen, jeder nimmt einen Scluck und schickt sie weiter.. Kannte ich so nicht. Eiswürfel Bähhh, Whikey Steine müssen es sein.., Tut mit Leid, wenn ich was trinke, ist das Ziel besoffen zu sein...


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (29. November 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Eben...ich habe das Haus meiner Großmutter an "Fremde" vekauft... Die waren zu Heiligabend bei uns neben an... zu Besuch... Im Whiskey club..Zusammen eine Flasche für etliche Hunderte Euro kaufen, jeder nimmt einen Scluck und schickt sie weiter.. Kannte ich so nicht. Eiswürfel Bähhh, Whikey Steine müssen es sein.., Tut mit Leid, wenn ich was trinke, ist das Ziel besoffen zu sein...


wenn ich was trinke, weiß ich, dass ich irgendwann besoffen bin. 
dieses gefühl habe ich, nachdem ich ausreichend wohlschmeckender, bezahlbarer flüssigkeit in mich gefüllt habe. 
ich brauch da keinen teuren whisky. 
ein frisch gezapftes, herbes bier ist da viel besser!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (30. November 2021)

Der Weihnahtswichtel hatte Erbarmen.
Ich bin dabei


----------



## zokker (30. November 2021)

schön , freut mich für dich Fischkopp

Ich hab mein Päckchen eben geschnürt. 
Mal sehen wann ich es los schicke ...


----------



## hanzz (30. November 2021)

Hab auch alles geordert und sooooo.
Ich werde es so früh wie möglich in ein anderes Bundesland senden. Denke Anfang/Mitte kommender Woche
Um so länger die Wartezeit bis zum 24.12.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. November 2021)

Mein Päckchen ist auch geschnürt.
Werde es wohl diese Woche noch abschicken.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (30. November 2021)

Oh ha, lauter geschnürte Päckchen.
Ich muss erst mal recherchieren


----------



## zokker (30. November 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Oh ha, lauter geschnürte Päckchen.
> Ich muss erst mal recherchieren



mach hin ... schnell, schnell ...


----------



## Bilch (30. November 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hab auch alles geordert und sooooo.
> Ich werde es so früh wie möglich in ein anderes Bundesland senden. Denke Anfang/Mitte kommender Woche
> Um so länger die Wartezeit bis zum 24.12.


Letztes jahr ist mein Päckhen schon ca. 2 Wochen vor Weihnachten angekommen. Das war toll, ich konnte es mir jeden Tag anschauen, mich gefragt, was wohl drin sein könnte ...  die Vorfreude hat so länger gedauert 

Die Angeluntensilien für meinen Wichtel sind heute angekommen, jetzt muss ich aber noch den Rest besorgen


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (30. November 2021)

Ich habe gerade den beschwerlichen Weg durch Wind und Schnee auf mich genommen und das Wichtelpaket verschickt. Yeah


----------



## Slappy (30. November 2021)

Man seid ihr schnell..... 
Ich hab zwar schon Ideen, aber noch nichts gekauft. 
Wie könnt ihr alle so schnell fertig sein


----------



## Mooskugel (30. November 2021)

Alles beisammen. Fehlt nur noch das Paket und dann der Weg zur Post. Sollte aber bis zum Wochenende klappen.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (30. November 2021)

Hier wird aber auch ein Druck aufgebaut Dennoch werde ich demnächst auch auf die Zielgerade einbiegen


----------



## Gert-Show (30. November 2021)

Schön dass es bei Fischkopp 1961 noch geklappt hat. 
Meine Recherchen sind noch nicht ganz abgeschlossen, das wird auch schwierig bei einem Wichtelpartner, der sicher alles für unser Hobby hat. Bleiben regionale Fressalien und Orgien-Getränke.
Aber ich freue mich, dass ich nicht nur einen, sondern zwei bewichteln darf.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (30. November 2021)

Ich bin auch sehr überrascht, wie fix ihr alle dieses Jahr seid! Hätte schon gedacht nur ich liefere hier absolut überpünktlich ab.


----------



## Minimax (30. November 2021)

Hach, dieses ist das strebsamste aller AB-Wichteln- hier wird ja im Minutentakt Vollzug gemeldet, und wie Elmar Elfers richtig feststellt, ein
enormer Druck aufgebaut.
Selbst Rebecca Hoffmann beteiligt sich daran, aber schaut mal, wie subtil und elegant sie an den Daumenschrauben dreht:


Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Hätte schon gedacht nur ich liefere hier absolut überpünktlich ab.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (30. November 2021)

Rebecca Hoffmann vor dem ÜBERPÜNKTLICHEN Versand


----------



## Elmar Elfers (30. November 2021)

Ich


----------



## Gert-Show (30. November 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> rebecca Hoffmannvor dem ÜBERPÜNKTLICHEN Versand


Das ist nicht das richtige Bild...denke doch an den beschwerlichen Weg durch Wind und Schnee! 
Ich weiß ja nicht, in welche abgelegene Alpenregion der Öffentliche Dienst die Rebecca Hoffmann verschlagen hat oder ob es gar eine Strafversetzung gab.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (30. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Hach, dieses ist das strebsamste aller AB-Wichteln- hier wird ja im Minutentakt Vollzug gemeldet


Das ist echt gut!!! Ich muss grad so lachen. Was ist denn dieses Jahr los? Hatte eh schon jeder das Paket fertig? Überlegt ihr schon seit letztem Weihnachten? 



Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> rebecca Hoffmannvor dem ÜBERPÜNKTLICHEN Versand


So sitz ich tatsächlich oft da. Obwohl ich noch richtig viel Zeit hätte. Aber mei, willst halt immer alles gleich erledigt haben.   Ich hab ab 16.12. Urlaub. Für mich ist das Jahr jetzt schon abgeschlossen. Ich will alles sobald wie möglich erledigt haben!!!




Gert-Show schrieb:


> Das ist nicht das richtige Bild...denke doch an den beschwerlichen Weg durch Wind und Schnee!
> Ich weiß ja nicht, in welche abgelegene Alpenregion der Öffentliche Dienst die Rebecca Hoffmann verschlagen hat oder ob es gar eine Strafversetzung gab.


Der Wind ist tatsächlich grad ziemlich übel in München. Der hätte mich fast mitsamt dem schweren Paket mitgenommen. An mir ist zwar nicht so viel dran, aber das Paket hätte das schon ausgleichen müssen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. November 2021)

Auch mit
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Liebesbrief


----------



## Minimax (30. November 2021)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Der hätte mich fast mitsamt *dem schweren Paket* mitgenommen. An mir ist zwar nicht so viel dran, aber das Paket hätte das schon ausgleichen müssen.


oh. wie subtil, Frau Hoffmann.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (30. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> oh. wie subtil, Frau Hoffmann.


Ich verschenke dieses Jahr Goldbarren. So, jetzt ist es raus. Will ja keinen subtilen Druck aufbauen. Aber ich bin schon gespannt, was ihr so verschickt.


----------



## Bilch (30. November 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Man seid ihr schnell.....
> Ich hab zwar schon Ideen, aber noch nichts gekauft.
> Wie könnt ihr alle so schnell fertig sein


Festina lente


----------



## Slappy (30. November 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Ich





Ich bin eher so​


----------



## Gert-Show (30. November 2021)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Ich verschenke dieses Jahr Goldbarren. So, jetzt ist es raus. Will ja keinen subtilen Druck aufbauen. Aber ich bin schon gespannt, was ihr so verschickt.


Eingenähte Krügerrand...oder so.


----------



## Finke20 (30. November 2021)

Da kommt man von der Arbeit nach Hause und fängt an zu lesen und sooo viele von euch sind schon fast am verschicken ihrer Geschenke.
Weihnachten ist es in 24 Tagen, kann es sein das ihr sadistisch veranlagt seit? Das nenne seelische Folter  Wer soll das aushalten  bis zum 24.12..


----------



## nobbi1962 (30. November 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Da kommt man von der Arbeit nach Hause und fängt an zu lesen und sooo viele von euch sind schon fast am verschicken ihrer Geschenke.
> Weihnachten ist es in 24 Tagen, kann es sein das ihr sadistisch veranlagt seit? Das nenne seelische Folter  Wer soll das aushalten  bis zum 24.12..


Ich bin im Kopf an mein Weihnachtsbrief-
das ist schwer-
der Rest war doch Super locker


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (30. November 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ich bin im Kopf an mein Weihnachtsbrief-
> das ist schwer-
> der Rest war doch Super locker


mein geschenk steht auch schon. und ist wohlüberlegt.


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (30. November 2021)

mein geschenk ist fertig. 
wird die woche noch liebvoll verpackt und geht freitag in die post. ( nur, um ein wenig druck auszuüben.   )


----------



## Finke20 (30. November 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ich bin im Kopf an mein Weihnachtsbrief-
> das ist schwer-
> der Rest war doch Super locker





Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> mein geschenk steht auch schon. und ist wohlüberlegt.



Ihr macht es einen aber auch nicht leichter .


----------



## Forelle74 (30. November 2021)

Jo,das meiste hab ich auch schon im Kasten.
Ein kleiens aber nicht unwichtiges Teil wird noch erwartet. 
Es macht es halt schon leichter wenn man viel über seinen Wichtel lesen kann.
Liebe Grüße an alle fleißigen Wichtel.


----------



## Minimax (30. November 2021)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> ( nur, um ein wenig *Druck* auszuüben.  )


----------



## hanzz (30. November 2021)

Haben die meisten den






Manche recherchieren noch
Ist doch herrlich


----------



## kuttenkarl (30. November 2021)

schon fertig? Bin noch am grübeln.


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Dezember 2021)

Bestellungen sind erledigt und Produktion läuft an. Vom verschicken bin ich aber noch was entfernt.

Wollte ja eigentlich ne Playstation 5 kaufen, stellt sich aber als schwierig heraus. Ich denke in Anbetracht 
der aktuellen Situation, belasse ich es bei Mehl, Nudeln und Klopapier.


----------



## Forelle74 (1. Dezember 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Bestellungen sind erledigt und Produktion läuft an. Vom verschicken bin ich aber noch was entfernt.
> 
> Wollte ja eigentlich ne Playstation 5 kaufen, stellt sich aber als schwierig heraus. Ich denke in Anbetracht
> der aktuellen Situation, belasse ich es bei Mehl, Nudeln und Klopapier.


Selbst gemachte Nudeln, und selbst gemahlenes Mehl sind ja Klasse. 
Müsst ihr Klopapier bestellen?
Gibt's bei uns im Laden.


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Dezember 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Selbst gemachte Nudeln, und selbst gemahlenes Mehl sind ja Klasse.
> Müsst ihr Klopapier bestellen?
> Gibt's bei uns im Laden.


Du weißt ja nicht welch edle Shicelappen ich bestellt habe.
Für die Kimme nur das Beste


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (2. Dezember 2021)

Ick werd bekloppt. Der neugierige Mensch aus ganz Berlin hat gerade ein Paket aus München bekommen. Wie soll ich das bis zum 24. Durchhalten? 
Schon einmal ein herzliches Dankeschön aus Berlin, nach München


----------



## nobbi1962 (2. Dezember 2021)

TrimmiBerlin​ich habe ein Verdacht-
wer dein Wichtel ist


----------



## JottU (2. Dezember 2021)

Puhh, das tut weh. Aber egal ob ewig anschaun, oder warten ob wohl was kommt (wie wohl mein Wichtel ) am 24.12 . wird geöffnet.


----------



## kuttenkarl (3. Dezember 2021)

so, Paket ist raus


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Dezember 2021)

Meins ist nun auch unterwegs.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (3. Dezember 2021)

Ich warte noch auf eine Bestellung das wird das Paket gepackt. Ich bin am überlegen öfter ich die Reise auf mich nehme und es persönlich ausliefer aber ich glaub in Corona Zeiten lasse ich das besser


----------



## Elmar Elfers (3. Dezember 2021)

So, Wichtelgeschenk am Start! Jetzt nur noch verpacken, frankieren und ab dafür! Puh, der Druck lässt langsam nach


----------



## kuttenkarl (3. Dezember 2021)

huch für mich ist ein Paket gekommen, der Absender wohnt nur 40km von mir entfernt. Wie halte ich jetzt meine Neugier bis zum 24.12. aus?

Gruß Gerd


----------



## KadeTTHH (3. Dezember 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Also ich kann mit Whisky nichts anfangen . Da nehme ich lieber einen leckeren Eierlikör , wir machen unseren immer selbst.


Tolles Geschenk, damit kann ich lecker Kuchen backen.


Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Alkohol, Drogen und die Prostitution   sind passende Stichwörter.


So einfach bin ich gestrickt, schon wäre das universal Geschenk für jede Gelegenheit für mich gepackt.


Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Das ist echt gut!!! Ich muss grad so lachen. Was ist denn dieses Jahr los? Hatte eh schon jeder das Paket fertig? Überlegt ihr schon seit letztem Weihnachten?


Jupp, nach dem Fest, ist vor dem Fest! 
Da ich ja nicht weiß,  wen ich beschenken werde, kann ich ja nur einige Ideen sammeln und wenn es dann soweit ist, hoffen das alles schnell und leicht zu bekommen ist.
Aber dieses Jahr bin selbst ich schon fertig, nur noch einwickeln, Kärtchen dazu und Montag ab die Post.
Dann kann es auch kein Paketlieferant mehr verbocken, es rechtzeitig abzuliefern.


----------



## Gert-Show (3. Dezember 2021)

So, heute war ich mit dem ersten und zweiten Teil des Wichtelpaketes erfolgreich. Fehlt noch der dritte Teil und ein passendes Paket zum Einpacken.

Aber da fällt mir ein: Wie verschicke ich 3 Paletten Whisky ohne Sperrgutzuschlag? Ich frage für einen Freund...


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (3. Dezember 2021)

Paket ist in der Post. Ich bin verdammt stolz auf mich!


----------



## hanzz (3. Dezember 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Wie verschicke ich 3 Paletten Whisky ohne Sperrgutzuschlag?


Ich kümmer mich drum. Ich schicke einen Freund


----------



## honig-im-kopf (5. Dezember 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Aber da fällt mir ein: Wie verschicke ich 3 Paletten Whisky ohne Sperrgutzuschlag?



adresse bitte (wenn es schotten sind) - mir ist freund schicken zu unsicher ...

paket ist fertig, geht morgen raus


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. Dezember 2021)

meine Blätter fürs selbst gemachte Toilettenpapier müssen noch 14 Tage trocknen. Wird ne gaaanz enge Kiste.


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Dezember 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> meine Blätter fürs selbst gemachte Toilettenpapier müssen noch 14 Tage trocknen. Wird ne gaaanz enge Kiste.


zokker kennt das schon-
dass er immer spät-
sein wichtelschenck bekommt 


Morgen geht meins zur


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Dezember 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> meine Blätter fürs selbst gemachte Toilettenpapier müssen noch 14 Tage trocknen. Wird ne gaaanz enge Kiste.


Geldscheinpapier soll wegen der ökologischen Wiederverwendbarkeit sogar waschbar sein. Und bei der 500€-Größe wird deine Wichtelpartner bestimmt gerne warten.


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (6. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> zokker kennt das schon-
> dass er immer spät-
> sein wichtelscheck bekommt


Wenn Zokker diesmal einen Wichtelscheck bekommt, wird der auch gerne drauf warten. Hauptsache er ist hoch genug ausgestellt.
Aber ich glaube kaum, das sein Geschenck zu spät kommt, aber erstaunt wird unser Zokker trotzdem sein.
Mehr darf ich nicht verraten.


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (6. Dezember 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> meine Blätter fürs selbst gemachte Toilettenpapier müssen noch 14 Tage trocknen. Wird ne gaaanz enge Kiste.


verdammt enge kiste!


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. Dezember 2021)

Mein Wichtel,
die   ist raus und kommt die nächsten Tage zu Dir


----------



## Mooskugel (8. Dezember 2021)

Fertig.
Paket heute zur Post gegeben. Dann kann der Postwichtel den Rest erledigen. Viel Spaß am vorfreuen für alle die schon etwas bekommen haben.


----------



## daci7 (8. Dezember 2021)

Ich werd am Wochenende abliefern.
Als kleinen Appetizer - ich hab heut ein 77er Moppelchen mit meinem Wichtelgeschenk von vorletztem Jahr verarbeitet


----------



## Slappy (9. Dezember 2021)

Heute kam mein Wichtel Päckchen an. 
Lieber Wichtel, dessen Namen ich jetzt nicht nenne obwohl ich weiß wer es ist, muss ich davon etwas besonders lagern bis Heiligabend oder reicht es das gesamte Päckchen in Keller zu legen?
Gerne auch über den Weihnachtswichtel falls du nicht selber antworten magst


----------



## HSV1887 (9. Dezember 2021)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> huch für mich ist ein Paket gekommen, der Absender wohnt nur 40km von mir entfernt. Wie halte ich jetzt meine Neugier bis zum 24.12. aus?
> 
> Gruß Gerd


Das schreit ja danach zusammen fischen zu gehen.....

Bei mir ist der DHL-Wichtel auch schon gewesen, wie soll ich das nur bis Weihnachten ertragen?
Ich bin eigentlich die Neugier in Person....


----------



## Forelle74 (9. Dezember 2021)

Ich bin fertig. 
Nö mein Wichtel hats gepackt .

Morgen geht's zur.


----------



## Luis2811 (9. Dezember 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Heute kam mein Wichtel Päckchen an.
> Lieber Wichtel, dessen Namen ich jetzt nicht nenne obwohl ich weiß wer es ist, muss ich davon etwas besonders lagern bis Heiligabend oder reicht es das gesamte Päckchen in Keller zu legen?
> Gerne auch über den Weihnachtswichtel falls du nicht selber antworten magst



Das Päckchen muss dauerhaft im Sichtbereich aufbewahrt werden, sonst verdirbt ALLES.


----------



## Slappy (9. Dezember 2021)

OK, gut. 
Dann bleibt es im Wohnzimmer neben dem TV bei meinen Whiskyflaschen


----------



## kuttenkarl (9. Dezember 2021)

HSV1887 schrieb:


> Das schreit ja danach zusammen fischen zu gehen...


darüber können wir gerne reden.

Meine Smileys funktionieren nicht mehr, weis einer Rat?


----------



## Forelle74 (9. Dezember 2021)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> darüber können wir gerne reden.
> 
> Meine Smileys funktionieren nicht mehr, weis einer Rat?


Das passiert bei mir auch ständig. 
Abmelden und wieder anmelden hilft meistens.


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. Dezember 2021)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> darüber können wir gerne reden.
> 
> Meine Smileys funktionieren nicht mehr, weis einer Rat?


In den Leisten wo die Smilies sind ist eine Reihe tiefer zwei Klammern. Wenn die aktiviert ist, sind die Smilies ausgeschaltet. Einfach mal drücken.


----------



## Forelle74 (9. Dezember 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> In den Leisten wo die Smilies sind ist eine Reihe tiefer zwei Klammern. Wenn die aktiviert ist, sind die Smilies ausgeschaltet. Einfach mal drücken.


Danke, war wohl auch mein Problem


----------



## kuttenkarl (9. Dezember 2021)

Danke, das war das Problem


----------



## Tobias85 (9. Dezember 2021)

Sooo, hier ist heute auch ein Paket eingetrudelt und ich bin schon sehr gespannt, ich darin finden werde. Einen Teil des Inhalts konnte ich glaube ich schon erraten.   

Anfang der Woche laufe ich dann auch zur Post, auf einen elementaren Bestandteil muss ich noch bis Montag warten.


----------



## zokker (10. Dezember 2021)

So, mein Paket ist auch da und ist kühl gelagert. Es kommt von weit, weit her.

Da hat sich der Weihnachtswichtel viel Mühe gegeben und es so schön verpackt.


----------



## Forelle74 (10. Dezember 2021)

So,meins ist raus


----------



## Elmar Elfers (10. Dezember 2021)

Hinweis zu meinem Paket: Es ist gleichzeitig die Geschenke-Verpackung. Also erst am 24.12. auspacken


----------



## HSV1887 (11. Dezember 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Hinweis zu meinem Paket: Es ist gleichzeitig die Geschenke-Verpackung. Also erst am 24.12. auspacken


Ich hab ja spekuliert daß du mich auch im dritten Jahr in Folge beschenken darfst.... (-:


----------



## Elmar Elfers (11. Dezember 2021)

HSV1887 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja spekuliert daß du mich auch im dritten Jahr in Folge beschenken darfst.... (-:


Dann hätte ich das Paket persönlich gebracht


----------



## Gert-Show (11. Dezember 2021)

Der letzte Teil des Wichtelgeschenkes hat noch einmal durchgetrocknet, jetzt geht es an das Einpacken.


----------



## HSV1887 (11. Dezember 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich das Paket persönlich gebracht


Lieber Weihnachtswichtel,
wir müssen da an der Verteilung der Namen noch was ändern......


----------



## Gert-Show (11. Dezember 2021)

Wieso? Darfst du dich selber beschenken? Das hat doch auch was...

Ich habe soeben das Paket aufgegeben.


----------



## Bilch (11. Dezember 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Der letzte Teil des Wichtelgeschenkes hat noch einmal durchgetrocknet, jetzt geht es an das Einpacken.


Du verschickst auch selbst gemachtes Toilettenpapier?


----------



## Gert-Show (11. Dezember 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Du verschickst auch selbst gemachtes Toilettenpapier?


Nein, ich wollte nur sicher gehen, dass die Haselnusskerne aus den Toffifee auf dem Postweg nicht schimmeln.


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (12. Dezember 2021)

Das Paket von meinem Wichtel ist auch gut und sicher bei mir angekommen. Vielen Dank! Jetzt heißt es, sich zusammenreißen und bis Heiligabend warten.


----------



## kuttenkarl (12. Dezember 2021)

warten, warten, warten ist doof


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Dezember 2021)

warten


----------



## Bilch (12. Dezember 2021)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> warten, warten, warten ist doof


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (12. Dezember 2021)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> warten, warten, warten ist doof


nutzt ja nix...


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (12. Dezember 2021)

ich kreise immer mal wieder um das paket. letztes jahr habe ich es ja viel zu früh aufgemacht... 
ich bin wirklich gespannt. und hoffe, mein paket ist auch gut angekommen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Dezember 2021)

hier ist noch nix angekommen


----------



## Forelle74 (12. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> hier ist noch nix angekommen


Hier auch nicht.


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Dezember 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hier auch nicht.


Es ist ja kein drängeln-
aber der unbekannte Wichtel weiß Bescheid-


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Dezember 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hier auch nicht.



Hier auch nicht.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. Dezember 2021)

Irgendeiner muss ja den zokker vertreten …


----------



## daci7 (13. Dezember 2021)

Ich hab auch noch nichts, hab aber auch noch nichts rausgeschickt... 
Jahresendstress ...
Hab hier auch noch ein Paket für rustaweli ...
Groetjes


----------



## Finke20 (13. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> hier ist noch nix angekommen





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier auch nicht





Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hier auch nicht.




Man muss manchmal  auf gute Sachen etwas länger warten     und es sind noch 10 Tage .



Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> ich kreise immer mal wieder um das paket.



Ich auch, es gab aber schon eine sensorische Analyse des Pakets, es ist wohl was Flüssiges enthalten  .


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. Dezember 2021)

Hab für mein Wichtel auch ein Scharfes Getränk mit drin


----------



## honig-im-kopf (13. Dezember 2021)

hier ist auch noch nichts angekommen -
eigentlich gut, da werd ich nicht in versuchung geführt.


----------



## Snâsh (13. Dezember 2021)

Meins steht derzeit im Auto auf der Rückbank. Die Frau ist dazu angehalten mich nachher daran zu erinnern es wegzuschicken, wenn ichs vergesse ist sie somit Schuld.


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (13. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Hab für mein Wichtel auch ein Scharfes Getränk mit drin


Meins gluckert auch. Zum Glück nur, wenn man es schüttelt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. Dezember 2021)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> Meins gluckert auch. Zum Glück nur, wenn man es schüttelt.


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (13. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


>


Ich schüttel nur ganz vorsichtig.


----------



## Jan_Cux (13. Dezember 2021)

Meins geht hoffentlich morgen auf die Reise, habe bis auf die Regionale Spezialität alles beisammen und schon verpackt... Seit Tagen jage ich ihr hinterher... Gibt es nicht bei jedem Kaufmann, und da wo es sie gibt, vergriffen...


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (13. Dezember 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Meins geht hoffentlich morgen auf die Reise, habe bis auf die Regionale Spezialität alles beisammen und schon verpackt... Seit Tagen jage ich ihr hinterher... Gibt es nicht bei jedem Kaufmann, und da wo es sie gibt, vergriffen...


Dann muss es was richtig Gutes sein!


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (13. Dezember 2021)

Ich hoffe sehr, dass mein Wichtel sich über das Geschenk freut. Zandertex und ich haben sich wirklich Gedanken gemacht. Sollte eigentlich passen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. Dezember 2021)

Am 24-25.12  haben wir bestimmt ein paar Bilder


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Dezember 2021)

..Die Scheißhauspappe wird auch so langsam was,
Morgen mal testen und ich glaube dann kann ich verpacken


----------



## Snâsh (14. Dezember 2021)

Ich habs nicht Vergessen! Somit ging das Paket gestern auf Reisen. Im DHL-Shop angekommen viel mir dann auch mal auf das man Pakete vielleicht zukleben sollte. Der Typ nahms mit Humor und hat mein Paket fachmännisch versorgt!


----------



## Elmar Elfers (14. Dezember 2021)

auszupacken


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Dezember 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> auszupacken


Moin Elmar-
ich bin nicht Dein Wichtel-

Coffee 

hätte es gerochen


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Dezember 2021)

Eilmeldung von nobbi Wichtel-
es gibt schon Bilder 4ab-
ich muss das Paket öffnen und zwei gekennzeichneten Sachen im Kühlschrank aufbewahren  

bei Ankunft


----------



## Tikey0815 (14. Dezember 2021)

Heute kam auch mein Wichtelpaket an, lieben Dank schonmal an den Wichtel 
Jetzt muss ich abwarten, warten, mit den Füssen scharren


----------



## hanzz (14. Dezember 2021)

Meins ist verschickt und bereits angekommen. 
Und habe auch bereits eins bekommen. 
Steht "kühl lagern" drauf. Also steht es jetzt kühl. 
Ich bin auch ganz ruhig und will überhaupt nicht wissen, was drin ist. Dum di Dum di Dum. 
Wann ist nochmal Weihnachten? 
Morgen, oder?


----------



## Minimax (14. Dezember 2021)

Bei mir es sehr knapp werden. Wenn ichs morgen nicht schaffe, das Paket loszuschicken geht's erst wieder am Montag, und dann ist höchste Eisenbahn!
An meinen Wichtel: Ich kann von Donnerstag bis Montag keine Pakete annehmen- es gibt Nachbarn, die es (vielleicht) entgegennehmen, aber dann kann ich natürlich nicht für etwaige Kühlung sorgen, das gilt es zu bedenken 
Hg
Minimax


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Bei mir es sehr knapp werden. Wenn ichs morgen nicht schaffe, das Paket loszuschicken geht's erst wieder am Montag, und dann ist höchste Eisenbahn!
> An meinen Wichtel: Ich kann von Donnerstag bis Montag keine Pakete annehmen- es gibt Nachbarn, die es (vielleicht) entgegennehmen, aber dann kann ich natürlich nicht für etwaige Kühlung sorgen, das gilt es zu bedenken
> Hg
> Minimax


Herr Mini,
Morgen-
was gibt es Wichtigeres als unser Wichteln-
darüber hinaus geht nur ein Notfall-

lg nobbi Wichtel Beauftragter selbst ernannt für unsere Wichtel;-)


----------



## Minimax (14. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Herr Mini,
> Morgen-
> was gibt es Wichtigeres als unser Wichteln-
> darüber hinaus geht nur ein Notfall-
> ...


Lieber Sir Nobbi, die ganze verdammte Vorweihnachtszeit ist ein einziger Notfall auf allen Ebenen!  

Ich glaube, die Menschen finden Weihnachten deswegen so schön, weil die Wochen zuvor ein tosendes Fegefeuer aua Terminen, Ansprüchlichkeiten, Besorgungen, last Minute Knüppelimsack und allgemeinem Hin und Her sind. 

Aber lieber Wichtel Beauftragter (es gibt keinen Besseren für den Job) irgendwie bring ich mein Wichtelpäckchen auf den Weg!


----------



## Finke20 (14. Dezember 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Wann ist nochmal Weihnachten?


Ich weis es, ich weis es       , noch 10 lange und grausame Tage  .


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber Sir Nobbi, die ganze verdammte Vorweihnachtszeit ist ein einziger Notfall auf allen Ebenen!


*Notfall*, Da Stimme ich Dir bei. Den hatte und habe ich auch gerade. 
Erst beklage ich mich, weil ich es verpennt habe mich rechtzeitig anzumelden......
Dann darf ich doch.........
Und letztendlich hatte ich dafür auf einmal gar keinen Kopf mehr. 
Mein Beschenkter möge es mir jetzt schon verzeihen, dass ich sein Päckchen nicht so gestaltet habe, wie ich es üblicherweise tun würde.
Mittlerweile wurde mir sogar bewusst, dass ich kein einziges Fitzelchen Weihnachtspapier verwendet habe. "Sorry, normalerweise bin ich echt kreativ"


----------



## Slappy (15. Dezember 2021)

Ich muss leider mit dem Feuer spielen und werde erst am Montag versenden können. Ich hoffe es kommt dennoch rechtzeitig an


----------



## Mooskugel (15. Dezember 2021)

Noch 9 Tage


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Dezember 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile wurde mir sogar bewusst, dass ich kein einziges Fitzelchen Weihnachtspapier verwendet habe. "Sorry, normalerweise bin ich echt kreativ"


Ist das etwa Pflicht


----------



## Forelle74 (15. Dezember 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ist das etwa Pflicht


Ich hoffe nicht


----------



## KadeTTHH (15. Dezember 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nicht


Ich hoffe doch.


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (15. Dezember 2021)

Pflicht ist es nicht, es sieht aber besser aus! Aber so wie es im Moment ausschaut, läuft es doch Spitze.


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. Dezember 2021)

Weihnachtswichtel schrieb:


> Pflicht ist es nicht, es sieht aber besser aus! Aber so wie es im Moment ausschaut, läuft es doch Spitze.


Sehr geehrter Weihnachtswichtel,
die Gewerkschaft der Wichtel und unser Vorsitzender nobbi Wichtel Beauftragter selbst ernannt für unsere Wichtel-
 vordere auf-
Damit die Päckchen innerhalb Deutschlands noch vor der Bescherung ankommen, sollten sie spätestens am Montag vor Heiligabend (20. Dezember) in der Filiale oder Packstation liegen.

Dieses Schreiben ist auch ohne Unterschrift wirksam.


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (15. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Damit die Päckchen innerhalb Deutschlands noch vor der Bescherung ankommen, sollten sie spätestens am Montag vor Heiligabend (20. Dezember) in der Filiale oder Packstation liegen.


Das kann man so stehen lassen


----------



## Tikey0815 (15. Dezember 2021)

Mein Bewichtelter darf sich freuen, habe eben unter Einsatz meines Lebens die Post erreicht


----------



## daci7 (15. Dezember 2021)

Leute, was soll ich sagen - es war eine höhere Macht am Werk...
Nach dem Fischen heute bin ich im Eiltempo nach Hause und habe vier Pakete gepackt - einmal an die Patentochter, an einen Kumpel, an einen weiteren Boardi und eben auch das ominöse Wichtelpaket.
Ich hab extra 5x kontrolliert, dass die Adressen richtig verteilt sind, damit nicht zufällig mein Wichtelpartner ein Kinderpuzzle kriegt, oder meine Patentochter Kunstköder oder was Hochprozentiges oder so ...
Beim Paketdienstleister wurden drei von vier Paketen ohne Murren angenommen - nur ein Label hat nicht funktioniert. Ratet mal welches.
Also morgen nochmal los


----------



## Bilch (15. Dezember 2021)

Mein lieber Wichtel, Dein Päckhen ist heute glücklich angekommen, momentan beobachtet es mich noch vom Regal im Wohnzimmer, am Samstag kommt es aber unter den Weihnachtsbaum  

Macht sehr interessante Geräusche und ist auch ganz schön schwer ... Nur noch 9 Tage


----------



## Minimax (15. Dezember 2021)

Die Götter seien gepriesen, mein Päckchen ist unterwegs!


----------



## Tikey0815 (15. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Die Götter seien gepriesen, mein Päckchen ist unterwegs!








Yeah


----------



## Jan_Cux (15. Dezember 2021)

Ich kann auch Vollzug melden! Das Paket ist auf der Reise...


----------



## Finke20 (15. Dezember 2021)

Mein Paket ist unterwegs und natürlich ist alles schön eingepackt.


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (15. Dezember 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Mein Bewichtelter darf sich freuen, habe eben unter Einsatz meines Lebens die Post erreicht


Hamma! Ich bin schwer beeindruckt!


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (15. Dezember 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Mein lieber Wichtel, Dein Päckhen ist heute glücklich angekommen, momentan beobachtet es mich noch vom Regal im Wohnzimmer, am Samstag kommt es aber unter den Weihnachtsbaum
> 
> Macht sehr interessante Geräusche und ist auch ganz schön schwer ... Nur noch 9 Tage


täte ich meins unter den weihnachtbaum legen, wäre es sehr schnell opfer unserer katzen.
 im grunde ganz cool. aber: ich hab ja letztes jahr schon zu früh ausgepackt.


----------



## daci7 (15. Dezember 2021)

Meine Frau hat grade beiläufig erwähnt, dass ja seit zwei Tagen dieses Paket für mich im Abstellraum liegen würde 
Offensichtlich bin ich schon bewichtelt


----------



## Minimax (15. Dezember 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat grade beiläufig erwähnt, dass ja seit zwei Tagen dieses Paket für mich im Abstellraum liegen würde
> Offensichtlich bin ich schon bewichtelt


Heute hat ein sehr freundlicher Nachbar ebenfalls ein Paket für mich entgegengenommen, von dem ich stark vermute das es die Wichtelsendung ist. Das Problem: Der sehr freundliche Nachbar ist gleichzeitig mein nur mittel freundlicher Steuerberater, dem ich vor einiger Zeit nach vielen Ermahnungen versprochen habe, _dringende Unterlagen bis Anfang Dezember_ einzureichen.
Ihr versteht mein Dilemma?


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. Dezember 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat grade beiläufig erwähnt, dass ja seit zwei Tagen dieses Paket für mich im Abstellraum liegen würde


Ja, dieses "was ich noch sagen wollte".     
Mein Paket ist auch unterwegs, hat sein Ziel aber noch nicht erreicht.


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> _dringende Unterlagen bis Anfang Dezember_ einzureichen.


Aber du hast doch nicht gesagt welches Jahr


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (15. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Heute hat ein sehr freundlicher Nachbar ebenfalls ein Paket für mich entgegengenommen, von dem ich stark vermute das es die Wichtelsendung ist. Das Problem: Der sehr freundliche Nachbar ist gleichzeitig mein nur mittel freundlicher Steuerberater, dem ich vor einiger Zeit nach vielen Ermahnungen versprochen habe, _dringende Unterlagen bis Anfang Dezember_ einzureichen.
> Ihr versteht mein Dilemma?


----------



## Minimax (15. Dezember 2021)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


>


Das fasst es ziemlich gut zusammen. 
Bei diesem Smilie muss ich übrigens immer an ihn denken, die Geste macht er jedesmal wenn wir einen Termin haben.


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (15. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das fasst es ziemlich gut zusammen.


was tust du da?


----------



## Minimax (15. Dezember 2021)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> was tust du da?


Ich weiss auch nicht. Jedesmal, wenn ich Zeit hätte, mich der Sache zu widmen, gewinnt Team "Döbel" gegen Team "Steuerkram". Schätze, der Schiri ist parteiisch.


----------



## Bilch (16. Dezember 2021)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> täte ich meins unter den weihnachtbaum legen, wäre es sehr schnell opfer unserer katzen.
> im grunde ganz cool. aber: ich hab ja letztes jahr schon zu früh ausgepackt.


Was für eine hyperaktive Katze hast Du denn? alles was unsere zwei Katzen machen würden ist sich auf das Paket draufzulegen


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe gestern schon gedacht das mein Paket da sei, war aber ein wenig verwundert über den Absender. Also meine Frau gebeten einmal rein zu Luken, war nicht der Wichtel sondern der Tischräucherofen aus Törchen 10


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Dezember 2021)

Achso, melde auch Vollzug


----------



## Phoenix84 (16. Dezember 2021)

Mein Paket wurde auch gestern auf den laaangen Weg geschickt


----------



## Mooskugel (16. Dezember 2021)

Noch 8 Tage


----------



## Minimax (16. Dezember 2021)

Das Paket beim Nachbarn war nicht das Wichtelpaket, sondern eine Herabuna-Rute die ich vor einiger Zeit bei Ali oderso bestellt hatte.
Ein gutes hatte die Sache: Ich hab gestern Nacht noch aua Scham den ganzen Steuerkladderatsch zusammen gesucht und ihn bei der Gelegenheit dem Nachbarn überreicht. Soll er doch daraus schlau werden.


----------



## Gert-Show (16. Dezember 2021)

Na siehste, geht doch.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (16. Dezember 2021)

Gerade ist das Wichtelpaket bei mir in Niederbayern eingetroffen. Yeah  Weihnachten kann kommen!


----------



## daci7 (16. Dezember 2021)

Melde Vollzug! Die nächste Postkutschenstation hat mein Paket entgegen genommen - mussten allerdings den Barcode erneuern...


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (16. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das Paket beim Nachbarn war nicht das Wichtelpaket, sondern eine Herabuna-Rute die ich vor einiger Zeit bei Ali oderso bestellt hatte.
> Ein gutes hatte die Sache: Ich hab gestern Nacht noch aua Scham den ganzen Steuerkladderatsch zusammen gesucht und ihn bei der Gelegenheit dem Nachbarn überreicht. Soll er doch daraus schlau werden.


boah! junge.   
ich kann gar nicht beschreiben, wie stolz ich auf dich bin. mega! echt!


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (16. Dezember 2021)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Gerade ist das Wichtelpaket bei mir in Niederbayern eingetroffen. Yeah  Weihnachten kann kommen!


das mag doof klingen. aber: ich freu mich total auf das geschenk. und mindestens ebenso hoffe ich, dass mein geschenk gut ankommt. 
das mit dem wichteln hier hat irgendwas!


----------



## Forelle74 (17. Dezember 2021)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> das mag doof klingen. aber: ich freu mich total auf das geschenk. und mindestens ebenso hoffe ich, dass mein geschenk gut ankommt.
> das mit dem wichteln hier hat irgendwas!


Das klingt nicht doof.
Ich freue mich auch sehr auf mein Geschenk.  
Das ist pure Vorfreude.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Dezember 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Das ist pure Vorfreude.



Ja. Ich gucke auch schon laufend aus dem Fenster....


----------



## honig-im-kopf (17. Dezember 2021)

da ich noch einiges bestellt hab kommen die paketboten täglich -
ich hoffe nur, dass ich das wichtelpaket als eben solches erkenne 
und es sollte es eintreffen, nicht vorzeitig aus versehen öffne ...


----------



## Bilch (17. Dezember 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja. Ich gucke auch schon laufend aus dem Fenster....


Jetzt beruhig Dich ein Bisschen und leg Dich lieber auf die Couch, sonst fällst Du noch aus dem Fenster


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (17. Dezember 2021)

honig-im-kopf schrieb:


> da ich noch einiges bestellt hab kommen die paketboten täglich -
> ich hoffe nur, dass ich das wichtelpaket als eben solches erkenne
> und es sollte es eintreffen, *nicht vorzeitig aus versehen öffne* ...


Du legst Dir hiermit doch nur vorab schon eine Rechtfertigung zurecht.


----------



## Phoenix84 (17. Dezember 2021)

Juhu mein Paket ist angekommen, vielen Dank schonmal an den Wichtel.


----------



## Luis2811 (17. Dezember 2021)

Gestern ist auch das Wichtelpaket bei mir unbeschadet angekommen.


----------



## Snâsh (17. Dezember 2021)

Habe ein Paket nach 2 Tagen Verschluss aus einem gelben Schrank aus der Kälte befreit! Der böse Postbote hat das wohl in meiner Abwesenheit dort versteckt. Ich glaube es ist mein Wichtelpaket da ich den Absender nicht kenne! Am 24. werd ichs Wissen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Dezember 2021)

Hier kam auch gerade ein Paket an. 
Die Warterei ist vorbei. 


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja. Ich gucke auch schon laufend aus dem Fenster....



Muss ich da etwas kalt algern, lieber Wichtel?


----------



## Mooskugel (17. Dezember 2021)

Ich muss noch warten


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Dezember 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Ich muss noch warten


Ja-
ich auch-
macht aber nix-
meins ist schon da beim Wichtel


----------



## Tikey0815 (17. Dezember 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier kam auch gerade ein Paket an.
> Die Warterei ist vorbei.


Kannst jetzt wieder Angeln gehen ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Dezember 2021)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Kannst jetzt wieder Angeln gehen ?



Nee. Kann mich  nicht konzentrieren.
Jetzt rätsel ich bis Heiligabend rum.....


----------



## Finke20 (17. Dezember 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich gucke auch schon laufend aus dem Fenster....



Ganz ehrlich , so hoch kannst du gar nicht springen .


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Dezember 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich , so hoch kannst du gar nicht springen .



Muss ich zum Glück auch nicht.
Mich füttert Frauchen ohne dass ich springen und betteln muss...


----------



## Gert-Show (17. Dezember 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Ich muss noch warten


Me too

"Die meiste Zeit seines Lebens
wartet der Gert vergebens."

(Johann Wolfgang von Schiller anlässlich des hessischen Boardietreffens 2012)


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Dezember 2021)

An die ganzen Wichtel-
die     war da 

vorab nehme ich euch mit auf eine kleine Reise zum 24.12.2021-

mein Wichtel ist das schön    Danke.

geiler Absender;-)

2x *Kühlschrank
und Paket *wieder zu 






















lg nobbi


----------



## KadeTTHH (17. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> An die ganzen Wichtel-
> die     war da
> 
> vorab nehme ich euch mit auf eine kleine Reise zum 24.12.2021-
> ...


Jetzt schäm ich mich, weil mein Paket nur so klein geworden ist.


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Dezember 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Jetzt schäm ich mich, weil mein Paket nur so klein geworden ist.


Meins war auch klein Simon.
Sie kommen von Herzen


----------



## honig-im-kopf (17. Dezember 2021)

Mein päckchen  ist auch da - und ich weiss von wem es ist ... danke Thomas ...
ich hoffe, dass nichts verderbliches enthalten ist.


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Dezember 2021)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> Meins gluckert auch. Zum Glück nur, wenn man es schüttelt.


Meins auch-
hab ich beim wegpacken gehört


----------



## daci7 (17. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Meins war auch klein Simon.
> Sie kommen von Herzen


So schaut das aus.
Übrigens kam - vor dem eigentlichen Wichtelpaket- hier in den letzten Tagen ein verdächtiges, längliche Paket an. Ich hab direkt ans Wichteln gedacht und ...
1. Meiner Frau glaubhaft versichert, dass ich mir keine neue Rute bestellt habe.
2. Mich in meinem Emailkonto versichert, dass ich mir wirklich keine neue Rute gekauft hab.
3. Meiner Frau von den generösen und reichen Boardies erzählt und geschwärmt, was hier immer für Reichtümer über den Tresen gehen. Und welch toleranten Ladies meine Mitwichtel so haben, die liebend gern dabei helfen anderen eine Freude zu machen und dabei keine Kosten und Mühen scheuen.

Ja, was soll ich sagen- ich hab mir wohl vor einiger Zeit nen neuen Wischmob gegönnt und den Kauf vergessen -.-

Gott sei dank kam schnell danach die Nachricht vom wichtelpaket - und ich bin mir recht sicher, dass ich einen Teil des Inhalts, sowie den Absender kenne 
Und seitdem freu ich mich noch mehr auf den 24.!

Groetjes
David


----------



## Tikey0815 (17. Dezember 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> So schaut das aus.
> Übrigens kam - vor dem eigentlichen Wichtelpaket- hier in den letzten Tagen ein verdächtiges, längliche Paket an. Ich hab direkt ans Wichteln gedacht und ...
> 1. Meiner Frau glaubhaft versichert, dass ich mir keine neue Rute bestellt habe.
> 2. Mich in meinem Emailkonto versichert, dass ich mir wirklich keine neue Rute gekauft hab.
> ...


You made my day    

Ich hätte meiner Missus erzählt, dass ich ihr ein neues Gefährt gekauft hab .....die blauen Flecken danach hätte ich suuper zum Prahlen in der nächsten Kneipe verwendet


----------



## hanzz (17. Dezember 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> 1. Meiner Frau glaubhaft versichert, dass ich mir keine neue Rute bestellt habe.
> 2. Mich in meinem Emailkonto versichert, dass ich mir wirklich keine neue Rute gekauft hab.


Die Reihenfolge ist vorbildlich.

Punkt 2 bestimmt unter kurzem Schweißausbruch abgearbeitet.



daci7 schrieb:


> Wischmob


Geschenk für die Frau ?


----------



## daci7 (17. Dezember 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 
> Geschenk für die Frau ?


Lebensmüde?


----------



## Jan_Cux (17. Dezember 2021)

Bei mir traf heute ein Paket mit unbekanntem Absender ein


----------



## Mooskugel (17. Dezember 2021)

Fast vergessen

*Noch 7 Tage *


----------



## honig-im-kopf (17. Dezember 2021)

psychoterror - einfach nur psychoterror diese wichtelei -
ich wollte das paket in die werkstatt bringen, aber es hat sich gewehrt.
nu steht es auf dem schreibtisch und schreit ....
reiß mich auf, reiß mich auf ...
erinnert mich an die mädels meiner jugend.
terror, einfach nur terror - nie wieder mach ich hier mit.


----------



## Finke20 (17. Dezember 2021)

honig-im-kopf schrieb:


> nie wieder mach ich hier mit



Wenn du dein Geschenk am  24.12. öffnen kannst und siehst was du bekommen hast, ist der Psychoterror vergessen   und man freut sich auf das nächste Jahr.


----------



## Forelle74 (17. Dezember 2021)

Schön das es hier so munter weitergeht und viele Päckchen eintrudeln.
Ich warte noch ein bisschen .
Dann ist die Vorfreude um so größer .

Hab gelesen das mein Wichtel  schon geliefert hat.


----------



## Bilch (17. Dezember 2021)

honig-im-kopf schrieb:


> erinnert mich an die mädels meiner jugend.
> terror, einfach nur terror - nie wieder mach ich hier mit.


Das war kein Terror, Terror ist jetzt, als nur noch eine geblieben ist


----------



## KadeTTHH (17. Dezember 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Das war kein Terror, Terror ist jetzt, als nur noch eine geblieben ist


Hab ich das gut, ich kenne sowas gar nicht.^^
Damals gab es noch keine Mädels am Wasser und heute sagen die höchstens: " Hör endlich auf in meine Schnur zu werfen!$&#@%!!!!"


----------



## JottU (17. Dezember 2021)

Spannend, mein Wichtelpaket ist auch angekommen. Habs gleich mal in  Keller gebracht, soll ja kühl lagern.
Jetzt aber erst mal zum Kühlschrank - irgendwas muss ich jetzt auspacken.


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. Dezember 2021)

Ich melde auch Eingang. Während der gestrigen Räuchersession brachte der Postbote ein wunderschön verpacktes Paket. Da es kühl lagern soll, wartet es jetzt in der Garage auf den heiligen Abend. Sehr spannend und mit viel Freude erwartet. Vielen lieben Dank schon Mal im Voraus an meinen Wichtel.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (18. Dezember 2021)

Garage, das wäre was. Da ich nur eine Wohnung, ohne Garage, habe und einen, unter der Woche nicht beheizten, Bungalow liegt bei mir seit Wochen ein Paket im Kühlschrank....


----------



## Mooskugel (18. Dezember 2021)

*Noch 6 Tage*


----------



## Gert-Show (18. Dezember 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> *Noch 6 Tage*


...der lebende Countdown.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Dezember 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> ...der lebende Countdown.


Morgen kommt bestimmt    5


----------



## Mooskugel (18. Dezember 2021)

Wer weiß, wer weiß?


----------



## Elmar Elfers (18. Dezember 2021)

Wenn Coffee an meinem Paket vorbeikommt, schnüffelt er immer an einer Ecke


----------



## honig-im-kopf (18. Dezember 2021)

sei froh, dass er es nicht anpieselt ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Dezember 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Wenn Coffee an meinem Paket vorbeikommt, schnüffelt er immer an einer Ecke



Absender Coffeeshop?


----------



## Slappy (18. Dezember 2021)

Ich musste auf den letzten Drücker nochmal umplanen, da ich etwas einfach nicht bekommen konnte. Jetzt ist aber alles Besorgt und das Päckchen geht Montag ganz Früh zur Post!


----------



## KadeTTHH (18. Dezember 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Ich musste auf den letzten Drücker nochmal umplanen, da ich etwas einfach nicht bekommen konnte. Jetzt ist aber alles Besorgt und das Päckchen geht Montag ganz Früh zur Post!


Jetzt wird es aber langsam höchste Eisenbahn. 
Keine Paketstation in der Nähe? Da kannst du es rund um die Uhr abschicken.


----------



## Slappy (18. Dezember 2021)

Sitze jetzt an der Arbeit und morgen werden die eh nicht geleert. Deshalb lieber der Gang am Montagmorgen


----------



## Elmar Elfers (18. Dezember 2021)

Also unser Weihnachtswichtel macht seinen Job super! Habe gerade Wichtelpost erhalten und kann vermelden: Auftrag ausgeführt!


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Dezember 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Also unser Weihnachtswichtel macht seinen Job super! Habe gerade Wichtelpost erhalten und kann vermelden: Auftrag ausgeführt!


Moin Elmar,
kannst du Montag mal nach gucken was im Gewinnspiel
Das 16. Türchen öffnet sich- los ist-

die Jungs warten noch auf einen Gewinner-

Danke aus Norderstedt
nobbi


----------



## Elmar Elfers (18. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Elmar,
> kannst du Montag mal nach gucken was im Gewinnspiel
> Das 16. Türchen öffnet sich- los ist-
> 
> ...


Herr der Türchen Christian.Siegler schaut sich das mal am Montag an


----------



## Bilch (18. Dezember 2021)

Wie versprochen ist mein Wichtelgeschenk seit heute unter dem Weihnachtsbaum.






Habe eine Vermutung wer mein Wichtel sein könnte - einer der Wichtel hier hat nämlich ein gewisses Detail über sein Geschenk erwähnt


----------



## yukonjack (18. Dezember 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Wie versprochen ist mein Wichtelgeschenk seit heute unter dem Weihnachtsbaum.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 393228
> 
> ...


Ich glaube, in diesem Jahr gibt`s bei mir keinen Baum.......


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Dezember 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Wie versprochen ist mein Wichtelgeschenk seit heute unter dem Weihnachtsbaum.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 393228
> 
> ...


Die Krippe ist schön Bilch


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (18. Dezember 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Wie versprochen ist mein Wichtelgeschenk seit heute unter dem Weihnachtsbaum.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 393228
> 
> ...


Da bin ich echt gespannt, wenn du da meinst. Schreiben wir nach dem Fest mal drüber.


----------



## yukonjack (18. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Die Krippe ist schön Bilch


Finde ich auch. Nur die Beleuchtung, da kommt der Baum nicht richtig zur Geltung............


----------



## Seele (18. Dezember 2021)

Ich glaube mein Wichtelpaket ist heute angekommen. Hab es gleich ohne anzuschauen abgegeben, nicht dass ich gleich sehe von wem es kommt. Freu mich schon auf die Überraschung.


----------



## Bilch (18. Dezember 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Finde ich auch. Nur die Beleuchtung, da kommt der Baum nicht richtig zur Geltung............


Den Baum haben wir vor allem wegen der Kindern und sie schmücken ihn natürlich auch; das Aussehen ist viel weniger wichtig als ihre Freude


----------



## Gert-Show (18. Dezember 2021)

Auch heute hat mich der Paketbote ignoriert, als ich mit meinem Namen als Transparent  vor dem Haus gefroren  gewartet habe. Habe mich dann schmollend in meine Denk-Kabuff verzogen, um den heutigen Angel-Abend zu planen. Hat ja auch was, mit wunderbaren Ideen aus der Retorte am Wasser Erfolg zu haben.


----------



## KadeTTHH (18. Dezember 2021)

Mein Baum ist zu klein um was drunter zu legen. xD


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (19. Dezember 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 393231
> 
> Mein Baum ist zu klein um was drunter zu legen. xD


neee. das geht!


----------



## Gert-Show (19. Dezember 2021)

Weil Mooskugel offside ist:

*Noch 5 Tage

*


----------



## Mooskugel (19. Dezember 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Weil Mooskugel offside ist:
> 
> *Noch 5 Tage
> 
> *



*Rischtisch!!!

Gut das ihr aufpasst.*


----------



## Gert-Show (19. Dezember 2021)

Und hier noch mein Gruß zum 4. Advent.

Sind die Lichter angezündet 
Freude zieht in jeden Raum…


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Dezember 2021)

Es wird Wunder schön mal wieder-
ab Mittwoch fragen wir mal wieder nach wer nix hat-

bis Danny


----------



## Jan_Cux (19. Dezember 2021)

Da mein Wichtel hier noch keinen Paket Eingang gemeldet hat...war ich heute Nervös und habe die Sendungsverfolgung bemüht... es ist Zugestellt


----------



## Gert-Show (19. Dezember 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Da mein Wichtel hier noch keinen Paket Eingang gemeldet hat...war ich heute Nervös und habe die Sendungsverfolgung bemüht... es ist Zugestellt


Ich bin es nicht.


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Dezember 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Da mein Wichtel hier noch keinen Paket Eingang gemeldet hat...war ich heute Nervös und habe die Sendungsverfolgung bemüht... es ist Zugestellt


ich hatte auch eine Sendungsverfolgung


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (19. Dezember 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Und hier noch mein Gruß zum 4. Advent.
> 
> Sind die Lichter angezündet
> Freude zieht in jeden Raum…
> Anhang anzeigen 393314


richtig schön! euch allen einen schönen 4. advent.


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Dezember 2021)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> richtig schön! euch allen einen schönen 4. advent.


Hey Moin Mo euch auch-
lg nobbi


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (19. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Hey Moin Mo euch auch-
> lg nobbi


ich hab diese vorweihnachtzeit genossen wie noch nie. ich hatte urlaub. richtig gut!


----------



## Forelle74 (19. Dezember 2021)

Ich muss gestehen das ich grad im Kurzurlaub bin und erst morgen Nachmittag nach Hause komme. 
Könnte durchaus sein das da schon was angekommen ist


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Dezember 2021)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> ich hab diese vorweihnachtzeit genossen wie noch nie. ich hatte urlaub. richtig gut!


ich glaube du hast nur bis zum 23.12
oder?
hoffe du hast dein  Wichtelgeschenk.
lg nobbi


----------



## Tobias85 (19. Dezember 2021)

Bei mir sah es ähnlich aus wie bei Slappy: Hatte auch Probleme alles zu bekommen und musste teilweise auch umplanen. Das Kernstück meines Pakets konnte ich dieses Wochenende aber auch endlich fertig stellen und morgen früh gehts auf die Reise.


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Dezember 2021)

DHL Express


----------



## Mooskugel (20. Dezember 2021)

*Noch 4 Tage 

*


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Dezember 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Da mein Wichtel hier noch keinen Paket Eingang gemeldet hat...war ich heute Nervös und habe die Sendungsverfolgung bemüht... es ist Zugestellt



Und du bist sicher dass du alle Beiträge gelesen hast?
Vor allem die vom Tag der Zustellung?

Mein Wichtelpartner hat den Paketeingang aber auch nicht offiziell bestätigt bisher.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (20. Dezember 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Da mein Wichtel hier noch keinen Paket Eingang gemeldet hat...war ich heute Nervös und habe die Sendungsverfolgung bemüht... es ist Zugestellt


Den Packet Eingang nicht zu melden:  Kann natürlich auch zur Strategie des Beschenkten gehören um die Wichtel einzugrenzen die für ihn in Frage kommen. 
So ganz ist es in meinem Fall allerdings noch nicht aufgegangen und da ich eh schon ein schlechtes Gewissen habe  melde ich hiermit etwas verspätet,
den Erhalt meines Päckchens. Mein Wichtel möge es mir verzeihen.

Besten Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (20. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe heute, glaube ich, auch mein Wichtelpaket bekommen... 
Mein Wichtelpartner wartet allerdings noch, was mich doch ziemlich besorgt, da ich sein Paket bereits Mitte letzter Woche auf den Weg gebracht habe...
Ich hoffe, es kommt noch rechtzeitig an!!!


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Dezember 2021)

Christian,
2022 Mit der* Sendungsverfolgung* können Sie Ihre Pakete verfolgen und den voraussichtlichen Zeitpunkt der Zustellung einsehen. 



lg nobbi


----------



## KadeTTHH (20. Dezember 2021)

Melde auch verspätet die erfolgreiche Ankunft des Wichtelpaketes, lungere schon gefühlte 2 Wochen davor, um es endlich zu öffnen.


----------



## KadeTTHH (20. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Christian,
> 2022 Mit der* Sendungsverfolgung* können Sie Ihre Pakete verfolgen und den voraussichtlichen Zeitpunkt der Zustellung einsehen.
> 
> 
> ...


Die Option muss man natürlich auch mitbuchen.


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (20. Dezember 2021)

Wenn ich dann auf meine Abstreichliste schaue, sieht das doch schon sehr gut aus. Und es sind ja noch ein paar Tage.


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Dezember 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Die Option muss man natürlich auch mitbuchen.


Für unsere Wichtel ist mir nix zu teuer!


----------



## KadeTTHH (20. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Für unsere Wichtel ist mir nix zu teuer!


Ditto^^


----------



## Christian.Siegler (20. Dezember 2021)

Wird schon. Ich bin optimistisch.


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Dezember 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Ditto^^


Ich spare ganz einfach-
jeden Monat ein büschen-
in meine Wichtelkasse


----------



## Gert-Show (20. Dezember 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Die Option muss man natürlich auch mitbuchen.


Muss man nicht. Wenn man es als Paket aufgibt, ist die Sendungsverfolgung gratis.


----------



## Tikey0815 (20. Dezember 2021)

Die Sendung an mich verfolgt mich schon seit ein paar Tagen  ...vom Geschenkeregal herab


----------



## KadeTTHH (20. Dezember 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Muss man nicht. Wenn man es als Paket aufgibt, ist die Sendungsverfolgung gratis.


Das hatte ich mit einbezogen, da man ja ein höheres Porto wählt.   
Ausser natürlich das Paket ist eh größer und schwerer, sodass man das sowieso wählen muss.^^


----------



## Slappy (20. Dezember 2021)

Meins ist heute endlich auf die Reise gegangen.


----------



## Gert-Show (20. Dezember 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Meins ist heute endlich auf die Reise gegangen.


Dann habe ich ja Hoffnung, das der Single Malt pünktlich ankommt bei mir.


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (20. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ich glaube du hast nur bis zum 23.12
> oder?
> hoffe du hast dein  Wichtelgeschenk.
> lg nobbi


am 22.12. muss ich wieder. also morgen letzter urlaubstag. 
mein wichtelgeschenk ist schon einige tage hier. hatte ich aber auch geschrieben. ich bin schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (20. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Ich spare ganz einfach-
> jeden Monat ein büschen-
> in meine Wichtelkasse
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 393331


die ist ja mal chic! echt klasse! und: gute idee!


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (20. Dezember 2021)

ich bin heute mal wieder mit dem staubsauger um mein wichtelgeschenk rum... dacht, ich stoße vielleicht aus versehen... dran und lüfte ein bißchen von der verpackung. 
mitnichten!   
es sind noch4! tage, bis ich es aufmachen darf!


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Dezember 2021)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> die ist ja mal chic! echt klasse! und: gute idee!


Mein Wichtelschenk hat auch gegluckert beim weg packen


----------



## Minimax (20. Dezember 2021)

Ich bin noch unbewichtelt, aber zuversichtlich. Aus eigener Erfahrung weiss ich, das in den Wochen vor dem Fest alles drunter und drüber geht, und dass so eine WIchtelei dann auch in Stress ausarten kann.


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bin noch unbewichtelt, aber zuversichtlich. Aus eigener Erfahrung weiss ich, das in den Wochen vor dem Fest alles drunter und drüber geht, und dass so eine WIchtelei dann auch in Stress ausarten kann.


Lieber Herr Mini,
es wird für Deinen Wichtel  Konsequenzen geben-
für 2022-
er muss ein Spekulatius mit reinpacken.


----------



## Minimax (20. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Lieber Herr Mini,
> es wird für Deinen Wichtel  Konsequenzen geben-
> für 2022-
> er muss ein Spekulatius mit reinpacken.


Bitte keine Drohungen oder Konsequenzen, lieber Sir Nobbi, ich bitte um Milde für meinen Wichtel- 24. ist der Stichtag, und selbst danach wärs für mich OK. Wie gesagt, ist ne stressige Zeit für alle, auch für die Lieferdienste und Zusteller. Wichteln soll was schönes ohne Druck sein.


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Bitte keine Drohungen oder Konsequenzen, lieber Sir Nobbi, ich bitte um Milde für meinen Wichtel- 24. ist der Stichtag, und selbst danach wärs für mich OK. Wie gesagt, ist ne stressige Zeit für alle, auch für die Lieferdienste und Zusteller. Wichteln soll was schönes ohne Druck sein.


Nein-
ein Spekulatius.


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (20. Dezember 2021)

ich bin im grunde 


Minimax schrieb:


> Bitte keine Drohungen oder Konsequenzen, lieber Sir Nobbi, ich bitte um Milde für meinen Wichtel- 24. ist der Stichtag, und selbst danach wärs für mich OK. Wie gesagt, ist ne stressige Zeit für alle, auch für die Lieferdienste und Zusteller. Wichteln soll was schönes ohne Druck sein.


ich stimme für zwei packungen spekulatius! mindestens!


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (20. Dezember 2021)

ich glaube, noch mehr als über mein geschenk ,werde ich mich auf die reaktion meines wichtels freuen, wenn er mein geschenk aufmacht. 
diese ganze aktion hier hat was von früher. 
als man sich noch freuen konnte. 
richtig gut!


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Dezember 2021)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> ich glaube, noch mehr als über mein geschenk ,werde ich mich auf die reaktion meines wichtels freuen, wenn er mein geschenk aufmacht.
> diese ganze aktion hier hat was von früher.
> als man sich noch freuen konnte.
> richtig gut!


24. 12
wann haste Feierabend?


----------



## Jan_Cux (20. Dezember 2021)

Richtig... Ich habe mich gefreut  meinen Wichtel zu erfreuen, und selbst mich gefreut wie ein kleines Kind über mein Wichtelgeschenk. War unter dem Tannenbaum seit langen mal wieder etwas worauf man sich freuen kann, weil man nicht weiß was es wird..


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Dezember 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Richtig... Ich habe mich gefreut  meinen Wichtel zu erfreuen, und selbst mich gefreut wie ein kleines Kind über mein Wichtelgeschenk. War unter dem Tannenbaum seit langen mal wieder etwas worauf man sich freuen kann, weil man nicht weiß was es wird..


Hey Moin Jan,
ich habe ein Messer mit drin-
hoffe das die Freundschaft nicht zerschnitten wird.

nobbi


----------



## Jan_Cux (20. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe meins nicht fertig bekommen, der Brenner für den Namen verschollen, die Scheide trotz Lederpflege nicht weich geworden...


----------



## nobbi1962 (20. Dezember 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ich habe meins nicht fertig bekommen, der Brenner für den Namen verschollen, die Scheide trotz Lederpflege nicht weich geworden...


OK


----------



## Tobias85 (21. Dezember 2021)

Ich bin auch unheimlich gespannt auf die Reaktion meines Bewichtelten...fast mehr als auf den Inhalt meines eigenen Geschenks. Und ich bin gespannt, von wem mein Päckchen denn ist. Realname und Ort sagen mir spontan nichts und bisher konnte ich mich zurückhalten, hier im Board nachzuforschen.


----------



## KadeTTHH (21. Dezember 2021)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> ich bin im grunde
> 
> ich stimme für zwei packungen spekulatius! mindestens!


Aber dann von diesem Weihnachten


----------



## Mooskugel (21. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich bin noch unbewichtelt, aber zuversichtlich. Aus eigener Erfahrung weiss ich, das in den Wochen vor dem Fest alles drunter und drüber geht, und dass so eine WIchtelei dann auch in Stress ausarten kann.


Dann sind wir ja noch mindestens zwei unbewichtelte, aber das wird schon es sind ja

*noch 3 Tage*


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (21. Dezember 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Dann sind wir ja noch mindestens zwei unbewichtelte, aber das wird schon es sind ja
> 
> *noch 3 Tage*


Stimmt, es sind noch drei Tage. Und ihr beiden seit nicht die letzten zwei Mohikaner, da muß es noch mehr geben. Insgesamt habe ich auf meiner Abstreichliste noch 6 offene Posten, dafür weiß ich von definitiv 4 Paketen, die unterwegs sind. Also wie unser täglicher Kalender immer so schön mitteilt, noch ist nicht der Heiligabend.


----------



## Tikey0815 (21. Dezember 2021)

Heute ist Nicht alle Tage - Ich komm Wieder, Keine Frage ​


----------



## Forelle74 (21. Dezember 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Dann sind wir ja noch mindestens zwei unbewichtelte, aber das wird schon es sind ja
> 
> *noch 3 Tage*


Hallo 
Mit mir noch mindestens 3.
Aber hab mein letztes Wichtel Paket erst am 23.12.2020 etwa 5 min vor der Fahrt in den Urlaub bekommen. 
Also noch rechtzeitig  .
Heuer bin ich am 24. Zuhause, also alles easy.

Kommt es später wirds halt erst am 28. geöffnet. 
Wichteln macht schon im Vorfeld viel Freude. 
Vor allem hier beim mitlesen.
Grüße Michi


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Dezember 2021)

Ha, gerade kam DHL und brachte ein Amazon-Paket. Was meint ihr, wie enttäuscht meine weiblichen Mitbewohner waren, das es nicht für sie war, sondern mein Wichtelpaket. Also auch hier wird der Eingang bestätigt.


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (21. Dezember 2021)

Ein Wichtelpartner hat mitgeteilt, sein Päckchen sei auch schon unterwegs. Bleibt also ein Fragezeichen und 4 Päckchen, die unterwegs  sind.


----------



## Minimax (21. Dezember 2021)

Eine gute Nachricht!
Soeben hat mir die (bärtige und tätowierte) DHL-Weihnachtselfe ein prächtiges, glänzendes Wichtelpaket überbracht!


----------



## Finke20 (21. Dezember 2021)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> ich glaube, noch mehr als über mein geschenk ,werde ich mich auf die reaktion meines wichtels freuen, wenn er mein geschenk aufmacht.
> diese ganze aktion hier hat was von früher.
> als man sich noch freuen konnte.
> richtig gut!


----------



## Elmar Elfers (21. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Eine gute Nachricht!
> Soeben hat mir die (bärtige und tätowierte) DHL-Weihnachtselfe ein prächtiges, glänzendes Wichtelpaket überbracht!


KOPFKINO geh' aus ....


----------



## Forelle74 (21. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Eine gute Nachricht!
> Soeben hat mir die (bärtige und tätowierte) DHL-Weihnachtselfe ein prächtiges, glänzendes Wichtelpaket überbracht!


----------



## Gert-Show (21. Dezember 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> KOPFKINO geh' aus ....


----------



## Elmar Elfers (21. Dezember 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 393434


Das wäre ja noch in Ordnung. Ich habe andere Bilder im Kopf


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Dezember 2021)




----------



## Gert-Show (21. Dezember 2021)

Liebe Freunde des dynamischen Breitensports, liebe Mit-Wichtel:

Oooh kniet mit mir,
dies selt'ne Glück zu preisen... ich wurde erhört!

Als ich gerade nach 13 Stunden häuslicher Abwesenheit vom Kontor zurück kam, stand ein Wichtelpaket vor der Tür! 
Vielen Dank, lieber Wichtel (der Absender kann seine wahre Identität vor *mir*  definitiv nicht verbergen), ich werde wie sicher andere auch am Heiligen Abend Fotos vom Auspacken des Geschenks hier einstellen und freue mich schon jetzt darauf.


----------



## Mooskugel (21. Dezember 2021)

Weihnachtswichtel schrieb:


> Ein Wichtelpartner hat mitgeteilt, sein Päckchen sei auch schon unterwegs. Bleibt also ein *Fragezeichen* und 4 Päckchen, die unterwegs  sind.



Ui Ui Ui Ui

mit ganz viel Glück gibt es also noch ein Fragezeichen, ist ja fast so exquisit wie das hier.


----------



## Jan_Cux (21. Dezember 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ich habe meins nicht fertig bekommen, der Brenner für den Namen verschollen, die Scheide trotz Lederpflege nicht weich geworden...


Nicht traurig sein, das nächste Wichteln kommt bestimmt... Und dafür hab ich denn schon was....


----------



## Gert-Show (21. Dezember 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


>


Hey Prof, die Madame ist zwar rockig, aber nicht bärtig.


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (21. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> 24. 12
> wann haste Feierabend?


ich hab heiligabend frei. meine mutter lebt ja seit sommer neben uns. ist also unsere nachbarin. und da wir letztes jahr kein gemeinsames weihnachten hatten, habe ich darum gebeten, wenigstens keinen spätdienst zu haben. 
mein chef hat das verstanden und mir frei gegeben. 
zandertex kocht. wer sonst.


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (21. Dezember 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Aber dann von diesem Weihnachten


das wäre absolut wünschenswert.


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (21. Dezember 2021)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch unheimlich gespannt auf die Reaktion meines Bewichtelten...fast mehr als auf den Inhalt meines eigenen Geschenks. Und ich bin gespannt, von wem mein Päckchen denn ist. Realname und Ort sagen mir spontan nichts und bisher konnte ich mich zurückhalten, hier im Board nachzuforschen.


ich finde das auch jedesmal spannend. ich bin auch kommendes jahr wieder dabei. 
nobbi passt auf, dass ich nichts verpasse. 
danke, nobbi!


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (21. Dezember 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> KOPFKINO geh' aus ....


ich wars nicht!


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (21. Dezember 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 393434


der mann meiner träume.


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Dezember 2021)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> der mann meiner träume.


das ist ja fast Micha


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Dezember 2021)

Lemmy 2016​sag Bescheid wer dein Wichtel war-
wenn da nichts  gescheites drin war-
knöpfen wir ihn uns vor.




​


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (21. Dezember 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Liebe Freunde des dynamischen Breitensports, liebe Mit-Wichtel:
> 
> Oooh kniet mit mir,
> dies selt'ne Glück zu preisen... ich wurde erhört!
> ...


ich täte mich dann ganz offiziell niederknien mögen!   
täten sie mir dann wieder aufhelfen?   
herzlichen glückwunsch zum erhaltenen wichtelgeschenk!


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (21. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> das ist ja fast Micha


tatsächlich!


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (21. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Lemmy 2016​sag Bescheid wer dein Wichtel war-
> wenn da nichts  gescheites drin war-
> knöpfen wir ihn uns vor.
> 
> ...


dann schickt ihr die horde hin. oder wie?


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (21. Dezember 2021)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> dann schickt ihr die horde hin. oder wie?


ich sag bescheid!


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Dezember 2021)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> dann schickt ihr die horde hin. oder wie?


jo-
mit Spekulatius-


----------



## Made90 (21. Dezember 2021)

Das ist ja eine echt tolle Aktion, kann man da auch mitmachen wenn man nicht in Deutschland wohnt, falls ja wäre ich nächstes Jahr mit dabei


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (21. Dezember 2021)

Made90 schrieb:


> Das ist ja eine echt tolle Aktion, kann man da auch mitmachen wenn man nicht in Deutschland wohnt, falls ja wäre ich nächstes Jahr mit dabei


Da spricht nicht gegen, wenn du auch in Luxemburg wohnst.


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Dezember 2021)

Made90 schrieb:


> Das ist ja eine echt tolle Aktion, kann man da auch mitmachen wenn man nicht in Deutschland wohnt, falls ja wäre ich nächstes Jahr mit dabei


2022  na Klar

ca. Porto Kosten-
ist aber immer.
lg nobbi


----------



## Made90 (21. Dezember 2021)

Weihnachtswichtel schrieb:


> Da spricht nicht gegen, wenn du auch in Luxemburg wohnst.


Ja so ist es


----------



## Made90 (21. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> 2022  na Klar
> 
> ca. Porto Kosten-
> ist aber immer.
> lg nobbi


Stimmt Porto ist ein bisschen teurer aber notfalls kann ich das Paket einem deutschen Kollegen geben damit er es versendet oder ich fahr schnell nach Trier


----------



## nobbi1962 (21. Dezember 2021)

Made90 schrieb:


> Stimmt Porto ist ein bisschen teurer aber notfalls kann ich das Paket einem deutschen Kollegen geben damit er es versendet oder ich fahr schnell nach Trier


Nein-
wir sind die AB Wichtel.


----------



## HSV1887 (22. Dezember 2021)

Ich hatte heute ein Date mit einem DHL-Wichtel auf einem Schlitten...
Der ist geradewegs unterwegs mit einem kleinen Wichtelpaket in Richtung Westen.....
Sollte morgen ankommen.....


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Dezember 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Hey Prof, die Madame ist zwar rockig, aber nicht bärtig.



Sie tätowiert den DHL Fahrer doch gerade.


----------



## Gert-Show (22. Dezember 2021)

> ich täte mich dann ganz offiziell niederknien mögen!
> täten sie mir dann wieder aufhelfen?



Aber sehr gerne!


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Dezember 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Dann sind wir ja noch mindestens zwei unbewichtelte, aber das wird schon es sind ja
> 
> *noch 3 Tage*


Mooskugel,
wo bist du.


----------



## Mooskugel (22. Dezember 2021)

*Hier
anwesend

*


----------



## Mooskugel (22. Dezember 2021)

Noch 2 Tage


----------



## Tikey0815 (22. Dezember 2021)




----------



## hanzz (22. Dezember 2021)

Eigentlich sinds ja nur noch 28h und 36m. 
Zumindest bei nobbi1962


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (22. Dezember 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Eigentlich sinds ja nur noch 28h und 36m.
> Zumindest bei nobbi1962


Klar! Mitternachts ist schon Heilichabend.


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (22. Dezember 2021)

Made90 schrieb:


> Ja so ist es


ich denke nicht, dass jemand ein problem damit hat,sein paket nach Luxemburg zu schicken.


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. Dezember 2021)

Weihnachten
					

Wie viele Tage bis Weihnachten? Wann ist Weihnachten 2022 - Countdown der Tage, Minuten und Sekunden bis zum 25. Dezember 2022




					webuhr.de


----------



## Mooskugel (23. Dezember 2021)

Noch 1 Tag

nobbi1962 mach dich schon mal startklar


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (23. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962, schnapp dein Päckchen und mach dich auf den Weg nach Großbritannien oder Litauen  . 
Dann kannst Du es 1 Std. früher öffnen. Das schaffst Du noch!


----------



## Bilch (23. Dezember 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> nobbi1962, schnapp dein Päckchen und mach dich auf den Weg nach Großbritannien oder Litauen  .
> Dann kannst Du es 1 Std. früher öffnen. Das schaffst Du noch!


Großbritannien


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (23. Dezember 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Großbritannien


Ups, hast recht, die sind ja eine Std. nach uns! 
Also doch Slowenien, dann braucht er auch keine Fähre oder den Flieger!


----------



## Bilch (23. Dezember 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Ups, hast recht, die sind ja eine Std. nach uns!
> Also doch Slowenien, dann braucht er auch keine Fähre oder den Flieger!


Nobbi hätte zwar bestimmt viel Spaß, liegt aber auch in der MEZ


----------



## hanzz (23. Dezember 2021)

Wenn Nobbi heut Vormittag nach Indien fliegt, kann er noch was essen und dann direkt gemütlich Bescherung machen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (23. Dezember 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Nobbi hätte zwar bestimmt viel Spaß, liegt aber auch in der MEZ


Also ich bin echt noch nicht wach, ich meinte ja, wie bereits geschrieben," Litauen".
Ok, der Gag ging jetzt nach hinten los 
Ich halte mich für den Rest des Tages besser zurück!


----------



## Bilch (23. Dezember 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Also ich bin echt noch nicht wach, ich meinte ja, wie bereits geschrieben," Litauen".
> Ok, der Gag ging jetzt nach hinten los
> Ich halte mich für den Rest des Tages besser zurück!


Wir sind alle schon tief in Wichtelstimmung


----------



## hanzz (23. Dezember 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Also ich bin echt noch nicht wach, ich meinte ja, wie bereits geschrieben," Litauen".
> Ok, der Gag ging jetzt nach hinten los
> Ich halte mich für den Rest des Tages besser zurück!


Nee. Der war gut. Auch wenn du dich in der Zeit verirrt hast.
Wer weiß heutzutage in der Winterzeit schon wie die Uhren ticken.
N Fluxkompensator wäre toll  

Oder über London gen Osten. 
Da gewinnst dann nach ne Stunde, oder?


----------



## Tikey0815 (23. Dezember 2021)

Wer hat an der Uhr gedreht ?


----------



## Mooskugel (23. Dezember 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> N Fluxkompensator wäre toll


Jo, dann könnte ich das Wichtelpaket vom nächsten Jahr schon öffnen.
Und vom übernächsten....


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Dezember 2021)

__





						kiribati uhrzeit - Suchen
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## Mooskugel (23. Dezember 2021)

Da isset.

Aus 'ner Stadt die es gar nicht gibt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Dezember 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Aus 'ner Stadt die es gar nicht gibt.



Bielefeld?


----------



## Forelle74 (23. Dezember 2021)

Bin schon ganz aufgeregt .
Ob wohl das Wichtel Paket  dabei ist?


----------



## Mooskugel (23. Dezember 2021)

Daumendrück


----------



## Gert-Show (23. Dezember 2021)

Mein Paket ist mit im Büro und geht mit mir heute auf Reisen mit dem ICE.


----------



## Tikey0815 (23. Dezember 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Mein Paket ist mit im Büro und geht mit mir heute auf Reisen mit dem ICE.
> Anhang anzeigen 393576


Hoffentlich hat der ICE keine Verspätung


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Dezember 2021)

Eine Zeitreise für Euch in die Vergangenheit 

2018-2020-

Wichtel Geschenke die noch da sind 

2018 der hanzz-









2019 der Kochtopf-





2020 der Jason-










Euer Wichtel Messie nobbi-
Ich hatte eine schöne Zeit-
Euch auch mal wieder Morgen


----------



## Forelle74 (23. Dezember 2021)

Ich hab mich schon gefreut als es geklingelt hat.
Allerdings war ich etwas irritiert als der Postbote mir ein riesiges rosa Paket in die Hand drücke.

Er fragte noch: nimmst du für Nachbarin?

Ich so: ja,ja 

Also Fehlalarm  .
Bis demnächst.......


----------



## Tobias85 (23. Dezember 2021)

Oha, so langsam wird es aber Zeit


----------



## Gert-Show (23. Dezember 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich schon gefreut als es geklingelt hat.
> Allerdings war ich etwas irritiert als der Postbote mir ein riesiges rosa Paket in die Hand drücke.
> 
> Er fragte noch: nimmst du für Nachbarin?
> ...


Heißt die Nachbarin vielleicht Jessica?


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (23. Dezember 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Heißt die Nachbarin vielleicht Jessica?


Das waren dann bestimmt Weihnachtskugeln und ne Christbaumspitze!


----------



## Finke20 (23. Dezember 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> @nobbi1962 mach dich schon mal startklar





Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> nobbi1962, schnapp dein Päckchen und mach dich auf den Weg nach Großbritannien oder Litauen .
> Dann kannst Du es 1 Std. früher öffnen. Das schaffst Du noch!





hanzz schrieb:


> Wenn Nobbi heut Vormittag nach Indien fliegt, kann er noch was essen und dann direkt gemütlich Bescherung machen.




nobbi1962 ganz ruhig, lass dich nicht provozieren    .


----------



## Minimax (23. Dezember 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> nobbi1962 ganz ruhig, lass dich nicht provozieren    .


Also, nur das ich das richtig verstehe, es ist streng regeltechnisch also erlaubt, bereits heute Nacht, ab 00:01sein WIchtelpäckchen zu öffnen?
Macht das außer Sir nobbi1962 sonst noch jemand? Ich gerate ein wenig in Versuchung


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Dezember 2021)

00-01
24.12.2021  

reis auf


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, nur das ich das richtig verstehe, es ist streng regeltechnisch also erlaubt, bereits heute Nacht, ab 00:01sein WIchtelpäckchen zu öffnen?
> Macht das außer Sir nobbi1962 sonst noch jemand? Ich gerate ein wenig in Versuchung


Es war nie eine Uhr-Zeit abgemacht


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, nur das ich das richtig verstehe, es ist streng regeltechnisch also erlaubt, bereits heute Nacht, ab 00:01sein WIchtelpäckchen zu öffnen?
> Macht das außer Sir nobbi1962 sonst noch jemand? Ich gerate ein wenig in Versuchung


Und führe mich nicht in Versuchung


----------



## Mooskugel (23. Dezember 2021)

falscher post


----------



## Finke20 (23. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Macht das außer Sir @nobbi1962 sonst noch jemand? Ich gerate ein wenig in Versuchung


 
Meins liegt wohl behütet auf dem Sessel  und wird morgen unter den Baum gelegt  und zu 17 Uhr geöffnet  .


----------



## Elmar Elfers (23. Dezember 2021)

0.01h? Da schlafe ich schon


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Dezember 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> 0.01h? Da schlafe ich schon


Dann hast du Morgen die ersten Bilder zum Kaffee


----------



## Tikey0815 (23. Dezember 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Meins liegt wohl behütet auf dem Sessel


Und ich wohlernährt auf der Couch, komm gerade vom Portugiesen und werde nach dem Portwein gleich seelig Schlummern


----------



## Jan_Cux (23. Dezember 2021)

Ich warte auch bis zur Bescherung nach dem Essen, warum soll es mir besser gehen als meiner Tochter... Die muß auch warten


----------



## Minimax (23. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> 00-01
> 24.12.2021
> 
> reis auf


Ich behalte mir vor mein Päckchen auch heute 0001 zu öffnen. Wir versuchen es dieses Jahr geschenklos, da wärs auch nicht so cool mein wirklich prachtvolles Paket zu öffnen.
Seht selbst:
	

		
			
		

		
	





Was man auf dem Photo nicht sehen kann, es gleißt und glitzert ganz wunderschön.
Ich glaube überhaupt, daß ich dieses Jahr das allerschönste aller Wichtelpakete erhalten habe!


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich behalte mir vor mein Päckchen auch heute 0001 zu öffnen. Wir versuchen es dieses Jahr geschenklos, da wärs auch nicht so cool mein wirklich prachtvolles Paket zu öffnen.
> Seht selbst:
> 
> 
> ...


Mein Wichtel wird sich auch freuen-
der Wichtel- kennt mich und ich hab eine Undercover Adresse angegeben


----------



## Forelle74 (23. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also, nur das ich das richtig verstehe, es ist streng regeltechnisch also erlaubt, bereits heute Nacht, ab 00:01sein WIchtelpäckchen zu öffnen?
> Macht das außer Sir nobbi1962 sonst noch jemand? Ich gerate ein wenig in Versuchung


Ich hab ja keins, deswegen kann ich heute Nacht auch keines öffnen .

Letztes Jahr hab ichs nach dem aufstehen geöffnet.


----------



## Minimax (23. Dezember 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja keins, deswegen kann ich heute Nacht auch keines öffnen .
> 
> Letztes Jahr hab ichs nach dem aufstehen geöffnet.


Oh je, das tut mir Leid für Dich, lieber OCC-Kollege. Aber ein hoffnungsschimmer besteht, am 24. wird die Post noch ausgeliefert! Ich drück Dir die Daumen
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Minimax (23. Dezember 2021)

So. Ich habe mich entschieden. Wenn Sir nobbi1962 als völlig fanatisierter radikaler Superwichtel als derjenige unter uns mit der höchsten wichtlerischen Kompetenz sagt, es ist ok, sein Päckchen um 0001 zu öffnen, dann ist es ok.
In zweieinhalb Stunden greife ich zum Cuttermesser, fürwahr!


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> So. Ich habe mich entschieden. Wenn Sir nobbi1962 als völlig fanatisierter radikaler Superwichtel als derjenige unter uns mit der höchsten wichtlerischen Kompetenz sagt, es ist ok, sein Päckchen um 0001 zu öffnen, dann ist es ok.
> In zweieinhalb Stunden greife ich zum Cuttermesser, fürwahr!


Sir Mini,
 Möge die Macht mit uns sein-
lg nobbi


----------



## Bilch (23. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> So. Ich habe mich entschieden. Wenn Sir nobbi1962 als völlig fanatisierter radikaler Superwichtel als derjenige mit der höchsten wichtlerischen Kompetenz sagt, es ist ok, sein Päckchen um 0001 zu öffnen, dann ist es ok.
> In zweieinhalb Stunden greife ich zum Cuttermesser, fürwahr!


Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude lieber Minimax. Ich werde warten bist alle, inclusive meine "liebe" Gemahlin, schlafen gehen, dann werde ich mir ein spezielles Bier öffnen, das mir meine Arbeitskolleginen zum Geburtstag geschenkt haben und in Ruhe mein Päckchen aufmachen


----------



## hanzz (23. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> So. Ich habe mich entschieden. Wenn Sir nobbi1962 als völlig fanatisierter radikaler Superwichtel als derjenige unter uns mit der höchsten wichtlerischen Kompetenz sagt, es ist ok, sein Päckchen um 0001 zu öffnen, dann ist es ok.
> In zweieinhalb Stunden greife ich zum Cuttermesser, fürwahr!


Werd wohl auch in dieser Nacht öffnen. 
Morgen geht's sehr früh bis spät zu Eltern und so lang kann ich nicht warten.


----------



## Minimax (23. Dezember 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude lieber Minimax. Ich werde warten bist alle, inclusive meine "liebe" Gemahlin, schlafen gehen, dann werde ich mir ein spezielles Bier öffnen, das mir meine Arbeitskolleginen zum Geburtstag geschenkt haben und in Ruhe mein Päckchen aufmachen


Das hört sich sehr stillvergnügt und genussreich an. So will ichs auch halten, nur eben etwas früher.


----------



## yukonjack (23. Dezember 2021)

Spannender Abend, wie früher die Boxkämpfe. Werde mir das heute Nacht life hier reinziehen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Dezember 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Spannender Abend, wie früher die Boxkämpfe. Werde mir das heute Nacht life hier reinziehen.


yukonjack ,
waren das auch tolle Zeiten-
mein Papa hat mich noch geweckt -
müsste iner 60iger Jahren liegen.


----------



## yukonjack (23. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> yukonjack ,
> waren das auch tolle Zeiten-
> mein Papa hat mich noch geweckt -
> müsste iner 60iger Jahren liegen.


Ja Nobbi Mitte 60er bis Mitte 70er.


----------



## Gert-Show (23. Dezember 2021)

Tikey0815 der ICC war 20 Minuten verspätet, aber ich war ja auch arbeiten und nicht auf der Flucht.
Jetzt hat das Wichtelpaket den Platz unter dem Baum eingenommen und wird morgen Abend geöffnet.


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Dezember 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ja Nobbi Mitte 60er bis Mitte 70er.


Einmal bin ich liegen geblieben-
Mitte 60er -
ich war so Müde-
ich war sauer auf mich-
aber Papa war da zum Wecken.

Das weiß ich heute noch Yukon Jack.


----------



## zokker (23. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> ...
> Was man auf dem Photo nicht sehen kann, es gleißt und glitzert ganz wunderschön.
> ...








etwa so???


----------



## Minimax (23. Dezember 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 393658
> 
> 
> etwa so???


*Genau* so! Phantastisch, dankeschön!


----------



## zokker (23. Dezember 2021)

naja, dann ist es ja in einer knappen Stunde so weit ...

ich warte bis zur Bescherung, sonst hab ich gar nix auszupacken ...


----------



## Jan_Cux (23. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Einmal bin ich liegen geblieben-
> Mitte 60er -
> ich war so Müde-
> ich war sauer auf mich-
> ...


In meiner Kindheit wurde ich zu Sylvester immer zu Oma abgeschoben.... Gegen 22.30 auf dem Sofa eingeschlafen, Oma hat ja versprochen mich zu Wecken....
Morgens Aufgewacht, Sylvester vorbei....  Du hast so süß geschlafen, da konnte ich dich nicht wecken....  Grrr..


----------



## Minimax (23. Dezember 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> In meiner Kindheit wurde ich zu Sylvester immer zu Oma abgeschoben.... Gegen 22.30 auf dem Sofa eingeschlafen, Oma hat ja versprochen mich zu Wecken....
> Morgens Aufgewacht, Sylvester vorbei....  Du hast so süß geschlafen, da konnte ich dich nicht wecken....  Grrr..


genau das kenn ich auch. Absolutes Trauma, bis heute.


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Dezember 2021)

Befiehl dem HERRN deine Wege und hoffe auf ihn; er wird's wohl machen.


----------



## Minimax (23. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Befiehl dem HERRN deine Wege und hoffe auf ihn; er wird's wohl machen.


"Sei getreu bis an den Tod, so will ich dir die Krone des Lebens reichen."
der Konfirmationsspruch vom alten Minimax, in dritter Generation.


----------



## yukonjack (23. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Befiehl dem HERRN deine Wege ..*geigt ein alter auf der Säge*


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Dezember 2021)

Es ist angerichtet meine Damen und Herren!

Halbe Std.
geht was  
 Cuttermesser heute nicht-

mir ist so nach Skalpellmesser


----------



## Minimax (23. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Es ist angerichtet meine Damen und Herren!
> 
> mir ist so nach *Skalpellmesser*
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 393664


Ich sags ja, der Dexter des AB-Wichtelns.


----------



## nobbi1962 (23. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich sags ja, der Dexter des AB-Wichtelns.


 Rühr mich (nicht) an, komm mir (nicht zu) nahe-
Dein Dexter.


----------



## Minimax (23. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Rühr mich (nicht) an, komm mir (nicht zu) nahe-
> Dein Dexter.


Auch hier in B. ist alles bereit. Die letzten Minuten ziehen sich unerträglich. hanzz : auch tief im Westen alles klar?


----------



## Minimax (23. Dezember 2021)

Also, das Paket klappert, bzw. Da sind mehrere kleine Objekte drin, und ei  größeres...


----------



## Minimax (24. Dezember 2021)

Go!


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2021)

„*Angriff*”


----------



## yukonjack (24. Dezember 2021)

Wo bleiben die Bilder ? Noch in der Dunkelkammer ?


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2021)

Sir Finke 20.
meine Keksdose war gerade leer 

selbst gebackene Kekse-
Leberwurst -
Tollatsch ist was ganz neues für mich 

2021-
es ist mal wieder Wunder- Schön-
die Lampe brauche ich 
ich lasse mal Bilder Sprechen






















Torsten der Weihnachtsmann war platt -
so wie ich jetzt-

dass was Super


----------



## Minimax (24. Dezember 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Wo bleiben die Bilder ? Noch in der Dunkelkammer ?


Können wir uns erstmal an den tollen Gaben erfreuen? Über ein leibhaftiges AB-Wichtelpaket fällt man nicht einfach her, wie ein Päckchen von Tante Gertrude,
Das muss fachgerecht freigelegt werden.





Howard Carter: "I Can See wonderful Things!"


----------



## Jan_Cux (24. Dezember 2021)

Ahhhhhh, Tante  Gertrud.... So hieß meine Tante wirklich, sie lebte in Arnis an der Schlei, alle 14 Tage  gab es ein Paket mit Aal.... Ich hatte den Aal aus dem letzten Paket noch nicht verspeist, da war schon ein neuer da....


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ahhhhhh, Tante  Gertrud.... So hieß meine Tante wirklich, sie lebte in Arnis an der Schlei, alle 14 Tage  gab es ein Paket mit Aal.... Ich hatte den Aal aus dem letzten Paket noch nicht verspeist, da war schon ein neuer da....


Mini ist bestimmt eingescharcht


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2021)

Ich hoffe das er das Messer nicht mehr in der Hand hat.

Dexter Mini


----------



## Minimax (24. Dezember 2021)

So, mal sehen,
Ich lass auch Bilder sprechen. Ich freue mich wie ein Minimax über das tolle Paket und die schönen Sachen- und mein lieber, freundlicher Wichtelpartner, der ebenfalls aus Berlin stammt, hat sehr minimaxige Sachen eingepackt. Und das Paket ist randvoll dazu mit weihnachtlichen Glitzer und Sternchen, Walnüssen und Naschwerk!
Und dazwischen... herrliche Dinge:




Ein Glas herrlich weihnachtlicher Konfitüre, Ein weiteres  Glas Kostbares Steinpilzpulver -weil er weiss das ich kaum Steinis fange- Gummibärchen (ess ich gerade), und ganz wichtig: Wärmepacks. Wichtelpartner weiss, das ich ein Frierhase bin, eine willkommene Ergänzung für meine Ausrüstung.




Und der Oberburner: Ein ähm Wobbler oder so, der in etwa so gross wie meine Zielfische ist.
Ich meine, das dicke Ding ist...enorm, gewaltig, wie soll ich das an meine arme kleine zarte Minimontage bringen? Aber es macht mich heiss und ich werds angeln, und irgendwie steh ich schon jetzt drauf. Ich bin überzeugt, denn der Geheimtrick des Köders ist die verletzliche rote Kiemenspalte, checkt das aus:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Also, ich danke meinem lieben Wichtel, der mich so reich beschenkt hat sehr -als ich den Absender las, wusste ich wers ist-
Ich glaube nicht, daß ein Minimax je ein schöneres Wichtelpaket erhielt.   

Hg
Minifreu!


----------



## Minimax (24. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Mini ist bestimmt eingescharcht


Wohl Fieber!


----------



## daci7 (24. Dezember 2021)

Dann mache ich mal weiter ...
Vorher:





Und nachher:




Ich habe da so eine "Vermutung" welcher Fotograf wohl mein Wichtel sein könnte 
Voll gut, damit ist mein Arbeitszimmer direkt eine ganze Ecke wohnlicher geworden


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Wohl Fieber!


Nö
ich hab ne Lampe aner Mütze von mein Wichtel-
und kann mir ein Bier holen ausen Schuppen


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2021)

Wer hat noch nix-
unser 
Weihnachtswichtel​hat die liste-
Seit tapfer es kommt noch was.


----------



## Minimax (24. Dezember 2021)

Oh,
ihr habt aber auch tolle Sachen gekriegt. daci7 ich hab auch gleich einen Verdacht, wer Dein Wichtelnator ist..
Sir nobbi1962 was ist DIe Substanz in dem Glas? Auberginenkompott? Und ich bin sehr neidisch auf den "Tollatsch"was immer das sein mag-
keine Ahnung, wer Dein WIchtel ist, sehr spannend.

Eine FRage zur Wichtelquette hätte ich: Meiner hat keine Karte oderso reingelegt, ich kann ihn aber identifizieren. Darf ich ihn benennen,
oder lieber nicht? Was meint ihr?


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe bier


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2021)

DIe Substanz in dem Glas-
Leberwurst-
Darf ich ihn benennen-
du musst es entscheiden.


----------



## Minimax (24. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> DIe Substanz in dem Glas-
> Leberwurst-
> Darf ich ihn benennen-
> du musst es entscheiden.


Ich nenne meinen Wichtel, denn Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt. So. Also mein Wichtel war -gloob ick- TrimmiBerlin und erh at mir ein wundervolles, herrliches Wichtelpaket geschnürt. Ich komme nicht über das Pilzpulver hinweg, denn das ist eine wahre Kostbarkeit!
Dankeschön mein Lieber, ich freue mich sehr!
hg
Minimax


----------



## daci7 (24. Dezember 2021)

Dann will ich mal folgen und bedanke mich recht herzlich bei meinem (vermutlichen) Wichtel zokker - der Kalender ist richtig toll mit klasse Stimmubgsbildern! Das Adler-Mousepad natürlich genial und ein echter Hingucker.
Das Feinmechanikerwerkzeug kann ich wahrlich gut gebrauchen und die beiden Köder werden einen Platz in meiner Box oder ein nasses Grab finden!
Die Schokolade ...mmmmpf mmmmpff mmm ... welche Schokolade?
Vielen lieben Dank!
Groetjes
David


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (24. Dezember 2021)

Guten Morgen. 
Lieber Tilman, 
es freut mich riesig, zu lesen, dass dich dein Wichtelpaket erfreut. 
Die "fehlende" Karte solltest du heute hier im Board erhalten. 
Ich wünsche dir, deinen lieben, den Boardies und Ihren Familien ein traumhafte Weihnachtszeit. 
Der Wobbler ist nicht irgendein Wobbler. Es ist der Köder der bei mir 10000% Vertrauen genießt. Und du wirst ihn brauchen, wenn du dein letztes Wichtelgeschenk annimmst. 
Ich lade dich dazu ein deinen neuen Wobbler, hier bei mir im Spreewald, zu Wasser zu lassen. 

"Karte" Ende


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Dezember 2021)

Das ist ja wirklich schon richtig gut los gegangen hier. Tolle Wichtelleien. Bei mir wird's heute Abend während der Bescherung geöffnet. Aber jetzt ist es ja absehbar


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (24. Dezember 2021)

Ich bin begeistert.
Auch mein Wichtelpaket war gefüllt mit tollen Gaben.
Liebe Rebecca, vielen vielen Danke für die tollen Leckereien und diese fantastischen Socken. Ich werde sie mit Stolz, zu meinen Sommerangelsocken, machen.
Marzipan, Schinken, Kaffee, Bier und einen Beutel um alles ans Wasser zu bringen. Ich bin sehr erfreut. Vielen lieben Dank.
Hab eine schöne Weihnachtszeit und genieße die Arbeitsfreien Tage.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (24. Dezember 2021)

So, all ihr Wichtel da draußen, der Baum steht und das 1. Päckchen hat bereits seinen Platz eingenommen.
Ich wünsche Euch ALLEN ein schönes und erholsames Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## Snâsh (24. Dezember 2021)

So ich mache mal weiter. So kann eigentlich jeder Tag starten! Vielen lieben Dank an meinen Wichtel. Ein Teil des Geschenkes wird direkt heute Abend getrunken. 
Als Zanderangler passen die Gummis absolut klasse und die Box kann ich wirklich gebrauchen!! 
Anbei die entsprechenden Fotos!


----------



## hanzz (24. Dezember 2021)

Bin gestern kurz vor Auspacken auf der Couch eingepennt. Also wird heut Abend ausgepackt. 
Wünsche euch einen schönen Heiligabend. 
Lasst es euch schmecken und gut gehen.


----------



## Jason (24. Dezember 2021)

Ich wünsche der gesamten Wichteltruppe 2021 ein frohes und gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest. Ihr habt euch alle wieder richtig Mühe gegeben. Das nächste Mal bin ich wieder dabei. 


Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (24. Dezember 2021)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Ich lade dich dazu ein deinen neuen Wobbler, hier bei mir im Spreewald, zu Wasser zu lassen.


Oh, lieber Trimmi, das ist eine besonders schöne Überraschung, und ich nehme sie gerne an.
Der Spreewald ist noch so eine Gegend Brandenburgs, von der ich anglerisch garnix weiss, ausser vom legendären Fisch- und Artenreichtum gehört zu haben! Da müssen wir unbedingt was für nache Schonzeit ausbaldowern. Wenn ich einen Hecht auf den Superköder fangen könnte, das wäre das Größte!
Nochmals vielen vielen Dank,

Dein
Minimax


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Dezember 2021)

Tolle Geschenke habt ihr bekommen von euren Wichteln. 
Ich aber auch.

Seht selbst:
Eine Karte mit persönlicher Widmung war auch dabei.
Danke lieber Jan!





Und drinnen waren viele Geschenke:






Jede Menge tolle Dinge versteckten dich darin, die mir sicher viel Freude bereiten werden.
Ganz besonders auch der Taschenofen wird mir im neuen Jahr gute Dienste leisten.






Ein frohes Fest allen Wichteln und Wachteln, Wichtelinnen und Wachtelinnen.


----------



## Forelle74 (24. Dezember 2021)

Mein Wichtelpaket ist da Heissa Hopsasa.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (24. Dezember 2021)

.


----------



## Finke20 (24. Dezember 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Mein Wichtelpaket ist da Heissa Hopsasa.




Na das nenne ich jetzt mal eine Punktlandung   .


----------



## Elmar Elfers (24. Dezember 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Mein Wichtelpaket ist da Heissa Hopsasa.


Da wird Deinem Wichtelpartner ein Stein vom Herzen gefallen sein


----------



## kuttenkarl (24. Dezember 2021)

mano,
bei den Geschenken wird das warten bis heute Abend ja noch schlimmer.


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2021)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> mano,
> bei den Geschenken wird das warten bis heute Abend ja noch schlimmer.


Mach auf,
mit Bilder-
am Abend machen doch alle


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2021)

Wir Wichtel sind im  Entzug  

1 Definition. Der *Entzug* bezeichnet in der Medizin den freiwilligen oder unfreiwilligen Verzicht auf Wichtel-Geschenke-
mit Bilder.


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. Dezember 2021)

Nobbi, was meinst du, wie viele wie oft schon ihr Paket angeschaut, gedreht und wieder weggelegt haben. Das ist wahre Stärke.


----------



## Forelle74 (24. Dezember 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Da wird Deinem Wichtelpartner ein Stein vom Herzen gefallen sein


Ja bestimmt   
Zumal er es ja frühzeitig weggeschickt hat.



Finke20 schrieb:


> Na das nenne ich jetzt mal eine Punktlandung   .


Das Paket war laut Einlieferungs Datum 9 Tage unterwegs. 


Jetzt werde ich aber meine Schönen Geschenke präsentieren. 
Mein Wichtel zeigte sich nicht freiwillig. 
Alles anonym. 

Ich denke aber das ein par Details ihn entlarven  .

Hier mal das Gesamtpaket zum Gucken. 




Der Wichtel hat sich wirklich Gedanken gemacht und meinen Geschmack getroffen. 





Eine tolle Auswahl an feinen Wobblern für die Forellen Angelei  .





Feine Forellen Gummis.
Perfekt geeignet für die Angelei im Baggersee auf die Regenbogen Forellen. 





Noch ein tolles Video über die Lachsangelei das Träumen lässt.  

Und ein passendes Leckerchen für heute Abend. 





Hier noch einem Hinweis auf den unbekannten Wichtel. 




Danke an meinen Wichtel für die tollen Geschenke .
Ich hab mich auf jedenfall sehr gefreut und du hast meinen Geschmack zu 100% getroffen. 

Grüße an alle Wichtel und bewichtelten.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (24. Dezember 2021)

Bei Coffee und mir dauert es noch. Simone muss noch das Pferd reinstellen und wir kommen gegen 20h dazu, den Baum von seinen Geschenken zu befreien. Coffee schaut auf jeden Fall bei jedem Gang am Baum vorbei, ob noch alles da ist


----------



## kuttenkarl (24. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Mach auf,


ne ne,, erst heute Abend ist Bescherung. Ich werde tapfer durchhalten.


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2021)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> ne ne,, erst heute Abend ist Bescherung. Ich werde tapfer durchhalten.


Moin kuttenkarl,
ich bin nicht Dein Wichtel-
aber heute Abend kommen die ganzen Bilder-
da geste unter-
auf machen


----------



## kuttenkarl (24. Dezember 2021)

da sich die Bescherung bei uns über Stunden hinzieht (Doppelkopf spielen, wer ein Spiel gewinnt darf ein Geschenk holen), werden Bilder erst morgen kommen. Warten ist das Brot der Diplomaten.


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2021)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> da sich die Bescherung bei uns über Stunden hinzieht (Doppelkopf spielen, wer ein Spiel gewinnt darf ein Geschenk holen), werden Bilder erst morgen kommen. Warten ist das Brot der Diplomaten.


nö-
ach du schreck-
morgen ist das  Christkind  geboren.


----------



## Skott (24. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin kuttenkarl,
> ich bin nicht Dein Wichtel-
> aber heute Abend kommen die ganzen Bilder-
> da geste unter-
> auf machen


nobbi1962 , kann es sein, dass du ein klein wenig neugierig bist...
Du hast doch als Kind bestimmt schon vor der Bescherung durch das Schlüsselloch in die gute Stube geluert, oder? (Ich übrigens auch)


----------



## Finke20 (24. Dezember 2021)

So die Vorbereitungen sind getroffen und es geht gleich los


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> nobbi1962 , kann es sein, dass du ein klein wenig neugierig bist...
> Du hast doch als Kind bestimmt schon vor der Bescherung durch das Schlüsselloch in die gute Stube geluert, oder? (Ich übrigens auch)


Hey Moin Skott,
ging nicht-
die alten Stuben Türen waren mit Fenster-
Papa hat sie komplett abgehängt-
bis zum Schlüsselloch-
der kannte sein Schlawiner;-)))


----------



## Minimax (24. Dezember 2021)

Ich war als Kind auch ein notorischer Weihnachtsspion.
Das ist ja auch wichtig, denn Söhnlein Brilliant musste natürlich nachprüfen, ob das Personal seine Weihnachtsbefehle Weihnachtswünsche auch ordnungsgemäß ausgeführt hat. Wenn die richtigen Artikel nicht rechtzeitig im Geheimschrank vorlagen, musste ggf. durch Quengeln nachgesteuert werden. Is klar, ne.

Ja, der junge Minimax war ein unerträglicher, verzogener Bengel. Rückblickend ziemlich peinlich 

Hg
Minimax (vom Leben Geläutert)


----------



## Slappy (24. Dezember 2021)

Danke Luis2811 für das tolle Päckchen   

Natürlich habe ich keine Fotos vom verpackten gemacht. Aber der Inhalt ist ja auch das was uns alle interessiert   

Hier der kulinarische Teil 




Und hier der zum angeln 




Die Posen sind ein Traum   

Und von der Chefin gabs ne neue Angelhose 




Vielen vielen Dank, 
und allen schöne Feiertage.


----------



## hanzz (24. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> @hanzz : auch tief im Westen alles klar


Ja mein lieber Minimax. 
Grad wird der kugelige Bauch betrachtet und ich kann mich kaum bewegen. 
Gleich geht's irgendwann heim und dann pack ich aus.


----------



## zandertex (24. Dezember 2021)

Tausend Dank an meinen Wichtel. Ich bin sprachlos.  Danke!


----------



## zandertex (24. Dezember 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> Tausend Dank an meinen Wichtel. Ich bin sprachlos.  Danke!


Das ist nicht von mir,sondern von Lemmy.


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Dezember 2021)




----------



## zokker (24. Dezember 2021)

so, unter den Baum hab ich es schon gelegt ... sollte ja kühl lagern

ganz links







die anderen Geschenke sind für meine Frau, die hab ich gestern ins Krankenhaus gefahren ... sie bekommt das Bild auch geschickt


----------



## Skott (24. Dezember 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> so, unter den Baum hab ich es schon gelegt ... sollte ja kühl lagern
> 
> ganz links
> 
> ...


Hoffentlich nichts ernstes Matthias...


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> Das ist nicht von mir,sondern von Lemmy.


Sag mal wie war der Brief ?


----------



## zandertex (24. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Sag mal wie war der Brief ?


Der Brief war der Hammer.
LG Lemmy.


----------



## zokker (24. Dezember 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nichts ernstes Matthias...



Ich werde hier berichten, wenn ich näheres weiß.https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/heute-ist-ein-schoener-tag-weil.204409/page-109#post-5235275


----------



## zokker (24. Dezember 2021)

Hammer ich bin platt ... mein Wichtel hat sich richtig in`n Kopf gemacht und sich viel Mühe gegeben.

Ich kann alle Sachen sehr gut gebrauchen und auf Fleischwaren stehe ich sowieso.

Beim Bier testen bin ich schon bei ... das erste stillt schon den Durst.

Der Wobbler ist silent ... genau wie ich sie am liebsten habe. Der wird in Schweden getestet ... ich werde berichten.


Sach mal mein lieber Wichtel ... wie kann man so perfekt und schön schreiben???

aller, aller besten DANK Bilch


----------



## Gert-Show (24. Dezember 2021)

Dann möchte ich als „Neuwichtel“ auch berichten…
Ich gebe zu, als ich den Absender las, rutschte mir das Herz in die Hose. Was mag da im Paket sein?
Ein Krönchen? Ein Fehdehandschuh?
Aber seht selbst:


----------



## Gert-Show (24. Dezember 2021)

Damit ist auch euch klar, wer mich bewichtelt hat.
Vielen lieben Dank, lieber Jesco!


----------



## HSV1887 (24. Dezember 2021)

Soooooooooo.......

Nach einem endgeilen Rehrücken, Juniors Krippenspiel in der Kirche, lecker Torte gibt es jetzt die Bescherung.....

Ich habe mir nen Whiskey bereitgestellt und bewundere mein Wichtelpaket unter dem Baum.....


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Dezember 2021)

Vorab hoffe ich auch Matthias, dass es nichts dramatisches ist.  Gesundheit ist das wichtigste Gut was wir besitzen.

Ich habe mich getraut und ausgepackt. Und wie auch in den letzten Jahren bin ich beeindruckt und platt. Ein tolles Paket neben regionalen Produkten wie leberkäs, selbstgemachte Nudeln, Landleberwurst, Plätzchen, Zwickl Bier, was ich sehr gerne mögen werde, gab es noch ein wunderschönes persönliches Brettchen samt stilvollen Nickname und AB Logo sowie eine schöne Karte. Tolles Paket. Vielen Dank nach Hiltenfingen. Ehre wem Ehre gebührt lieber@Seele. Tausend Dank


----------



## Slappy (24. Dezember 2021)

Oh lieber zokker , deiner Frau eine baldige Genesung. 




Gert-Show schrieb:


> Dann möchte ich als „Neuwichtel“ auch berichten…
> Ich gebe zu, als ich den Absender las, rutschte mir das Herz in die Hose. Was mag da im Paket sein?
> Ein Krönchen? Ein Fehdehandschuh?
> Aber seht selbst:
> ...


Ja und, was war drin? Ausziehen! Ausziehen! Ausziehen! Also die Geschenke bitte, nicht du


----------



## Seele (24. Dezember 2021)

Freut mich sehr lieber Aalzheimer dass ich deinen Geschmack getroffen habe. Du hast es mir gar nicht so leicht gemacht. 

Bei mir ist es nicht schlechter ausgefallen. Allohol braucht man immer und würde man sich hier nie kaufen. Toll. Hübsche Pralinen, Sohlenwärmer und ein interessantes Buch. Dazu eine meeega handgeschöpfte und handgeschriebene Karte mit einer Bachforelle drauf, sowas freut mich immer ganz besonders. 
Lieber Minimax vielen vielen Dank.


----------



## Gert-Show (24. Dezember 2021)

Slappy ist doch auf dem letzten Bild zu sehen!?


----------



## Bilch (24. Dezember 2021)

Jetz wird das Päckchen aufgrmacht.
Und dabei ein besonderes Bier genossen


----------



## hanzz (24. Dezember 2021)

Lieber Wichtel
Ich bedanke mich ganz herzlich bei Dir.
Fürs leibliche und anglerische Wohl ist gesorgt.

Bayrischer Schinken natürlich bereits angeschnitten und verkostet. Lecker
Der Meerrettich Senf dazu ist ein Gedicht.
Auch die Süßigkeit bereits probiert.

An den Clip kommt mein neuer Kescher und ist so immer griffbereit.

Und woher weißt Du, dass ich beim Angeln immer Pfefferminz lutsche? Echt super.

Dann dieser nach Großbarsch riechende Wobbler
Genau richtig für die Tiefe hier bei mir am Kanal.
Wird, sobald es nicht mehr regnet, sofort ausprobiert.

Aber der Kräuterlikör ist jetzt nach dem Essen genau das richtige. Der brennt sogar. Ihr wisst, was das heisst.

Aber seht selbst.


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Jetz wird das Päckchen aufgrmacht.
> Und dabei ein besonderes Bier genossen
> Anhang anzeigen 393816


Bilch-
Klopf Klopf-
bis noch oben???


----------



## Tobias85 (24. Dezember 2021)

Auch von mir erstmal gute Besserung an deine Gattin, zokker.

Mein Paket ist inzwischen auch geöffnet und ich hab mich sehr gefreut!






Neben einem lieben Brief, einigen lokalen Spezialitäten (der Kräuterwacholderlikör wird morgen Abend im Kreis der Familie gekostet) und ein paar Naschereien gab es auch ein bisschen nützliches Angelzubehör. Besonders habe ich mich über die Pose gefreut - selbstgebaut aus Schilfrohr und mit reichlich Zierwicklungen versehen. Die Madendose war auch ne ganz tolle Geste: Vor einiger Zeit hab ich mich hier zu Minikühlschränken zum Köder frischhalten informieren lassen. Für einen Kühlschrank war das Paket aber zu klein, deshalb kam die Madendose mit ins Wichtelpaket. Tatsächlich besitze ich bis dato noch keine, die wird also in Zukunft reichlich zum Einsatz kommen. 

Lieber Mooskugel, ich bedanke mich ganz herzlich für das liebevoll zusammengestellte Paket und wünsche dir und deiner Familie (sowie natürlich auch allen anderen Boardies) ein frohes Weihnachtsfest!


----------



## HSV1887 (24. Dezember 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> Tausend Dank an meinen Wichtel. Ich bin sprachlos.  Danke!


Wie geil......
Ich habe die tausenden Möglichkeiten Lemmy live zu sehen leider alle nicht genutzt....

Dann kam eines Tages an Weihnachten meine Frau morgens beim aufstehen mit der Todesmeldung....
Meine Welt brach zusammen.....


----------



## Elmar Elfers (24. Dezember 2021)

Prostata  Nun auch Rückmeldung von mir. Coffees Nase hat ihn nicht getäuscht: selbst gebackene (!) Hundekekse! Die mussten wir schnell in den Leckerchenschrank stecken: er dreht bei dem Geruch durchFür Frauchen und Herchen gab es lecker Stöffchen und Naschi! Danke, lieber Wichtel


----------



## Jan_Cux (24. Dezember 2021)

Auch an meinen Wichtel ein Herzliches Dankeschön. Eine selbstgeschriebene Weihnachtskarte war auch dabei, und alles ganz wunderbar verpackt. 
Die Fischkonserve hätte auch außerhalb des Kühlschrankes überlebt  Die anderen Gaben sind ebenfalls Klasse und werden bis auf den großen allesamt am Nord Ostsee Kanal zum Einsatz kommen, mit dem großen Köder hätte ich ja nun mal einen Grund nach Schweden zu fahren. Das Bier steht nun kalt und ich werde noch während der Feiertage berichten wie es schmeckt. 

PS. vergangenen Freitag war ich auf einem Geburtstag, und dort wurde so eine Dose geöffnet und verkostet...  meine Großmäuligen bei der Feier nicht anwesenden Angelkollegen fingen beim anschauen des Videos sofort an zu prahlen, Sie würden niemals würgen oder gar Speien... Hochsommer im Wohnmobil mit Fenster und Tür geschloßen würden Sie das locker verspeisen...  Das können Sie jetzt haben, das wird ein Spaß  Ich werde das von außen durch das Fenster filmen und denn hier veröffentlichen! Danke


----------



## Bilch (24. Dezember 2021)

Mein lieber Wichtel,

Du hast sich wirklich sehr bemüht und mir echt eine große Freude gemacht, das wunderschöne Brief, die selbstgemachten Kekse und die tollen Forellenköder! Mit den Süßigkeiten hast Du vor allem meinen Kindern eine Freude gemacht, denn ich stehe nicht so auf Süßes - ein paar der so lecker aussehenden Kekse werde ich aber trotzdem für mich reservieren um sie beim Tee morgen nach dem Mittagessen zu vernaschen.

Die Köder werden definitv nicht belächelt, sind doch super Köder und hoffentlich werde ich sie nächstes Jahr mit erfolg einsetzen können   
Am besten finde ich den Rapala original floater, weil ich diesen ikonischen Köder überhaupt nicht habe, und den tollen vintage Blinker. Beide passen wunderbar zu meinen Old-School Ruten und Rollen. Werde definitiv berichten, wie sie sich bewähren werden   










Nochmals vielrn Dank, mein Wichtel 

Ich glaube, mein Wichtel war Fischkopp 1961


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2021)

HSV1887 schrieb:


> Wie geil......
> Ich habe die tausenden Möglichkeiten Lemmy live zu sehen leider alle nicht genutzt....
> 
> Dann kam eines Tages an Weihnachten meine Frau morgens beim aufstehen mit der Todesmeldung....
> Meine Welt brach zusammen.....


???


----------



## hanzz (24. Dezember 2021)

zokker 
Alles Gute Dir und deiner Frau


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2021)

Bilch,   ich hab auch selbstgemachten Kekse von mein Wichtel


----------



## HSV1887 (24. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe die Bescherung jetzt auch überstanden.....

Die Whiskeyflasche hat gut mitgemacht.....

In meinem Paket war eine 4000er Shimano Rolle, gut geeignet für die schwere Spinnrute.

Eine 1000m Spule monofile Schnur, kann ich im Moment auch gut gebrauchen, einige Rollen sind mit recht alter Schnur bespult.

Dazu ein Buch über Specimen Hunting und eine Box mit vermutlich selbstgebauten Posen.
Die gefallen mir richtig gut......

Bin gespannt.

Vielen Dank an meinen Wichtel.


----------



## Bilch (24. Dezember 2021)

zokker wünsche Deiner Frau schnelle Genesung!

P.S. Danke für das Kompliment bezüglich meiner Handschrift


----------



## Tikey0815 (24. Dezember 2021)

Soo, nachdem der Schwiegervater und Schwager satt und zufrieden, es gab unter anderem Lammkeule mit einer Zitrösen Sauce und Kartoffelecken , das weite gesucht haben, durfte ich mich auch an mein Wichtelpaket wagen.....das öffnen sah so aus:



Im Umschlag war eine schöne handgeschriebene Karte mit einem sehr erheiternden Hinweis auf den weiteren Inhalt des Pakets:





Lieber Wichtel aus Hamburg  lieber Elmar, lieben Dank für die Köstlichkeit aus Rum und Eierlikör  das Edle Getränk werde ich nachher bereits schonmal antesten, mein Sohn hat sich zum Probieren schonmal angemeldet, kommt hier gut an  

Und von mir auch gute Besserung an dich und deine Frau, Zokker


----------



## Christian.Siegler (24. Dezember 2021)

Huiiii, sehe gerade, dass mein Wichtelpartner heute sein Paket bekommen hat. Punktlandung und ich bin heilfroh. 
Ich zeige mein Geschenk nachher. Erstmal Kinder in die Koje bringen. Die sind noch total aufgedreht


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. Dezember 2021)

So, die Bescherung ist vorbei, mein Wichtel-Paket ist ausgepackt. Was als erstes auffiel war der goldene Umschlag. Nach dem öffnen fiel eine wunderschöne Weihnachtskarte auf, ich weiß nicht, ob selber gebastelt, aber sie ist einfach wunderschön. Darin dann noch ein Brief. Ich dachte bisher,  unser Ükel Minimax schreibt viel, aber das wurde hier widerlegt. Danke für die tollen Zeilen, lieber Wichtelpartner und Ükel Bruder. Und dann ging es ans auspacken der Pakete, etwas Flüssiges, etwas zum Angeln und etwas Besonderes. Das Flüssige ist eine Spezialität aus dem Schaumburg Land, das zum Angeln ist ein Doiyo Kunshu 140 Wobbler, in flachlaufender Ausführung. Und das besondere ist eine Tasse mit dem Abbild eine Doebel, den ich ja noch nie an der Angel hatte und deshalb eben so zu mir kommen sollte. Aber zur Beruhigung, ich habe im nächsten Jahr schon einen Termin zum Doebelfang mit einer großen Erfolgsgarantie. Diese schöne Tasse werde ich im Angler-Zimmer aufstellen, da wird sie mich an meinen Wichtelpartner erinnern. 























Vielen Dank an meinen Wichtelpartner und Ükel-Bruder Tobias für das tolle Paket und die vielen Gedanken. Und allen Wichteln noch schöne Weihnachten.


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2021)

Das AB Wichteln ist immer Wunderschön-

zokker,
wir hoffen, dass alles gut wird.


----------



## Finke20 (24. Dezember 2021)

zokker gute Besserung für deine bessere Hälfte.
Da sind ja sehr schöne Sachen verschickt worden.

Ich möchte jetzt auch das Geheimnis meines Päckchens lüften.












Der Haselnuss-Likör wurde schon verkostet und für gut befunden  . Vielleich wird der Wobbler noch in diesem Jahr getestet.

Es gab noch eine Persönliche Grußkarte, doch leider ist sie nicht personifiziert gewesen , doch sie kam aus dem 






und die Handschrift sehr weiblich ist, tippe ich mal auf Lemmy 2016.

Danke für die Geschenke, ich habe mich sehr gefreut.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (24. Dezember 2021)

Danke lieber Wichtel


----------



## KadeTTHH (24. Dezember 2021)

Hatte auch Bescherung, viele schöne Sachen, vielen Lieben Dank an meinen Wichtel. 
Vorallem die Handgemachte Pose ist der Hit!


----------



## Minimax (24. Dezember 2021)

Lieber zokker 
Auch von mir alle guten Wünsche für Mrs. Zokker und eine gute und baldige Genesung.

Booah, Jungs,
Das ist hier ja ein absoluter Wichtelnado. Bei all den tollen Paketeröffnungen und der Freude die aus Euren Zeilen spricht, wird mir ganz warm ums Herz. Unser Wichteln ist schon eine ganz besondere und schöne Tradition.


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber zokker
> Auch von mir alle guten Wünsche für Mrs. Zokker und eine gute und baldige Genesung.
> 
> Booah, Jungs,
> Das ist hier ja ein absoluter Wichtelnado. Bei all den tollen Paketeröffnungen und der Freude die aus Euren Zeilen spricht, wird mir ganz warm ums Herz. Unser Wichteln ist schon eine ganz besondere und schöne Tradition.


Ja,
seit 2018-
es war voll toll von AB- Bombe-
er hat uns geleitet-
in die Richtige Richtung-

Wir bleiben Freunde -
auch wenn einer ein Messer schickt


----------



## Slappy (24. Dezember 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Slappy ist doch auf dem letzten Bild zu sehen!?







Hab ich übersehen.... Ist ja aber auch nur ne Miniaturansicht


----------



## Jan_Cux (24. Dezember 2021)

Ja ist richtig schön, das solten wir weiter pflegen.... Und soweit ich das überschauen kann ist keiner ohne Paket geblieben , oder ?


----------



## Gert-Show (24. Dezember 2021)

Aber es fehlen noch ein paar Öffnungen Outboxings.


----------



## Minimax (24. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber zokker
> Auch von mir alle guten Wünsche für Mrs. Zokker und eine gute und baldige Genesung.
> 
> Booah, Jungs,
> Das ist hier ja ein absoluter Wichtelnado. Bei all den tollen Paketeröffnungen und der Freude die aus Euren Zeilen spricht, wird mir ganz warm ums Herz. Unser Wichteln ist schon eine ganz besondere und schöne Tradition.


Ich musste auch beim Schreiben an Bombe20 denken. Er hat das angestossen, das ist sein Verdienst. Schade ich, sehe gerade er ist nicht mehr als Mitglied gelistet?


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich musste auch beim Schreiben an Bombe20 denken. Er hat das angestossen, das ist sein Verdienst. Schade ich, sehe gerade er ist nicht mehr als Mitglied gelistet?


Seine Kinder haben uns ausgelost  

So-
Wichtel Ende.








wer jetzt noch was hat-
Dez. 2022


----------



## Phoenix84 (25. Dezember 2021)

Hab zwar keine Ahnung von wem das ist aber auch ich bedanke mich recht herzlich beim Wichtel.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2021)

Pech gehabt-
du kommst nicht mehr in die Verlosung-

Wichtel 2021-


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Pech gehabt-
> du kommst nicht mehr in die Verlosung-
> 
> Wichtel 2021-


Wichteln ist am 24.12-


----------



## Minimax (25. Dezember 2021)

Phoenix84 schrieb:


> Hab zwar keine Ahnung von wem das ist aber auch ich bedanke mich recht herzlich beim Wichtel.


Ist aber auch ein sehr liebevoll zusammengestelltesPaket. Ich tippe auf nen Raubi aus dem mittleren Westen, was meinst Du?


nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Wichteln ist am 24.12-


Bitte um Milde, Sir Nobby. Der 24. Ist bei vielen ja ein ein voller Tag. Eigentlich ists doch schön, wenn wir morgen im Laufe des Tages noch tolle Wichtelbilder sehen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ist aber auch ein sehr liebevoll zusammengestelltesPaket. Ich tippe auf nen Raubi aus dem mittleren Westen, was meinst Du?
> 
> Bitte um Milde, Sir Nobby. Der 24. Ist bei vielen ja ein ein voller Tag. Eigentlich ists doch schön, wenn wir morgen im Laufe des Tages noch tolle Wichtelbilder sehen.


Die Milde wird gewährt-
auch mein Sir Mini-
aber nur bis zum 31,12,2021-

ist das so OK?

lg Sir Norbert


----------



## Minimax (25. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Die Milde wird gewährt-
> auch mein Sir Mini-
> aber nur bis zum 31,12,2021-
> 
> ...


Das ist mehr als Großzügig. Mal sehen, was noch so kommt ich bin sehr neugierig. Irgendwie finde ich das Wichteln dieses Jahr besonders schön.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2021)

das machen wir beide auch aus


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (25. Dezember 2021)

So, nun ist auch bei mir Ruhe eingekehrt und konnte mich endlich meinem Wichtel-Paket widmen.
Ich bedanke mich recht herzlich bei meinem Wichtel, Heiner. Kunstköder kann man schließlich nie genug haben und Shads von SEIKA habe ich tatsächlich noch nicht in meiner großen Sammlung.
Und Mann und Messer passt sowieso immer.
Vielen lieben Dank

Allen noch schöne Feiertage und deiner Frau werter zokker eine baldige Genesung!

Beste Grüße vom Fischkopp


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (25. Dezember 2021)

Lieber wichteliger Wichtelpartner JottU, 
vielen lieben Dank für die tollen Geschenke aus dem Spreewald! Es wird die nächsten Tage alles probiert. Bin mehr als gespannt auf das Gurkenradler!   
Und ich muss zugeben, dass mir gestern beim Auspacken wirklich die Kinnlade runter ist. Vielen Dank für die One Piece Tasse. Das ist genau meins!!! Ich war kurz sprachlos. So ein Geschenk hätte ich tatsächlich nicht erwartet. Der Hammer  Gerade trinke ich schon meinen geliebten Schwarztee draus. Danke!


----------



## Luis2811 (25. Dezember 2021)

Einen herzlichen danke an meinen Wichtel, die große Gummifische und den Wobbler kann ich sehr gut gebrauchen. Jetzt aber erst ein paar Bilder vom Paket.







Alles sehr schön verpackt, als dann zuerst das beim ersten Päckchen rauskam stellte sich kurz Verwirrung ein bis ich dann die Verpackung öffnete.






Denn dann kamen diese Gummifische zum Vorschein, die bestimmt demnächst dem ein oder anderen Hecht zum Opfer fallen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Im nächsten dann diese
	

		
			
		

		
	





und ein Wobbler auch noch dazu. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Nun noch zu den kulinarischen Päckchen.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Nochmals vielen Dank für Päckchen und die schöne Karte und allen noch eine frohe Weihnacht.


----------



## JottU (25. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe es auch endlich geschafft auszupacken.   
Was soll ich sagen, - bin total begeistert. Alles tolle Sachen für meine beiden Hobbys, aber seht selbst:







Ein ganz großes Dankeschön an meinen Wichtel Torsten ala Aalzheimer.


----------



## zokker (25. Dezember 2021)

Wunderschöne Bilder von den Geschenken hier  

Besten Dank an alle Boardis für die Genesungswünsche an mein Frauchen und es scheint so das sie schon geholfen haben ...


----------



## kuttenkarl (25. Dezember 2021)

so, hier ist der Inhalt meines Wichtelpaketes. 
















 immer diese Folgekosten, jetzt muß ich mir doch eine Gummifischrute bauen.


----------



## kuttenkarl (25. Dezember 2021)

Zokker ich wünsche deiner Frau gute Besserung.

Meinem unbekanntem Wichtel ein dankeschön für diese tolle Bescherung. Die Aktion hat mir viel Spaß gemacht und ich bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei.


----------



## Forelle74 (25. Dezember 2021)

zokker 

Auch von mir eine schnelle Genesung für deine Frau.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (25. Dezember 2021)

Prost! Familie ist auch schon Feuer und Flamme: „Oh, ah, lecker!“


----------



## Gert-Show (25. Dezember 2021)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 393912
> 
> Prost! Familie ist auch schon Feuer und Flamme: „Oh, ah, lecker!“


…und räumt mehr auf als Underberg.


----------



## Mooskugel (25. Dezember 2021)

Erstmal ein Hallo an die liebe Wichtelgemeinschaft.

Auch ich habe es jetzt endlich geschafft das Öffnen des Wichtelpakets zu dokumentieren. 

Zuerst kamen viele kleine Päckchen zum Vorschein.






Die Kugel hat einen Ehrenpaltz am Baum gefunden.






Ein Weihnachtsgruß war ebenfalls im Paket enthalten.






Und viele Köstlichkeiten und ein bisschen Angelkram. Auf den Pickert bin ich echt gespannt. Kenne so ähnliche süße Hefepfannkuchen die traditionell zu Karfreitag gegessen werden, so lange warte ich aber nicht.
Mit den Ködern werde ich demnächst den Kanalbarschen und Zandern auf den Sack gehen.






Vielen Dank und ein frohes Weihnachtsfest an meinen Wichtel und natürlich auch an alle anderen. 

Besondere Grüße und Genesungswünsche an zokker und Gemahlin, es gibt echt was schöneres als in dieser Zeit im Krankenhaus zu sein.


----------



## honig-im-kopf (25. Dezember 2021)

@ zokker - alles gute für deine frau und dich.

@ kuttenkarl - nimms locker, ich wusste einfach nicht, was für dich passt.

euch allen - war toll - schöne restweihnachten.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Lemmy 2016​sag Bescheid wer dein Wichtel war-
> wenn da nichts  gescheites drin war-
> knöpfen wir ihn uns vor.
> 
> ...


Hey Mo,
wo bist du?


----------



## honig-im-kopf (25. Dezember 2021)

eigentlich, sind wir n armer haufen - wir sitzen am pc statt bei unserer fameli.

ist aber manchmal auch entspannter.

ich habs net so mit familie - eh fast alle im gottesacker - 
aber es gibt nichts schöneres, als mit leuten die einem wichtig 
sind gemütlich zusammenzusitzen und gut zu essen.
das machen wir nicht nur an weihnachten, sondern sooft es uns möglich ist.

und darum, freuen wir uns über jeden tag da es klappt ...


----------



## Jan_Cux (25. Dezember 2021)

? Wir sind doch zusammen hier, alle da... die gesammte Anglerfamilie... Und die Brut spielt im Kinderzimmer mit den Geschenken...


----------



## honig-im-kopf (25. Dezember 2021)

am pc - ist das die erfüllung, oder ein fluch ... ?


----------



## Minimax (25. Dezember 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> ? Wir sind doch zusammen hier, alle da... die gesammte Anglerfamilie... Und die Brut spielt im Kinderzimmer mit den Geschenken...


FInde ich auch. Ich glaube, die AB WIchtelei ist noch eine kleine, zusätzliche anglerische Freude zu dem schönen und stressigen heimischen Weihnachtstrubel.


honig-im-kopf schrieb:


> am pc - ist das die erfüllung, oder ein fluch ... ?


Aber ohne PC hätten wir uns hier alle vermutlich nicht kennengelernt. Und die wenigsten haben sich von ANgesicht zu Angesicht gesehen, aber siehe: Wir schicken uns, eigentlich Fremde, echte Geschenke und liebe Grüße, und aus den Beiträgen hier ist die menschliche Freude und Wärme von Schenkern und Beschenkten klar zu sehen.
Ich finde das ist ein schönes Beispiel dafür, das das Internet und soziale Medien die Menschen nicht nur voneinander entfremden und vereinzeln können, sondern ganz im Gegenteil, das sie uns auch einander näherbringen können. Mein Wichtel beispielsweise hat mich in sein Angelrevier eingeladen. Das ist doch toll.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2021)

und ich hab dabei noch ein blondes iner hand;-)


----------



## hanzz (25. Dezember 2021)

Erst kam auch die Familie, dann das Wichteln 
Und dann sogar noch mit Familie Schinken verkostet. 
So teilt man seine Freude noch. 
Zu dem kennt man sich zwar selten persönlich aber dennoch fast täglich über viele Jahre. 
Bin jetzt seit 11 Jahren hier im AB
Viele sind gekommen, viele gegangen, viele auch geblieben. 
Da fällt mir noch der Jürgen ein. 
Lieber Taxidermist 
Dir auch an dieser Stelle noch frohe Weihnachten 
Bleib gesund mein Lieber 

Nicht immer geht's ums Angeln. 
Wir haben getrauert, gefeiert, wünschen gute Besserung und geben uns Energie damit. 
Jeder hat mal ne beschissene Lebensituation und wird hier auch aufgefangen, wenn er es möchte. 
Wir schneidern, wir fangen mit einer Rute ne ganze Saison schöne und unterschiedliche Fische. 
Jeder hat so seinen Lieblingsfisch und zeigt gerne seinen Fang. Man wünscht ein dickes Petri. 

Gerne machen wir uns auch mal lustig übereinander oder zicken uns an. 
Ne, Rheinspezie 
Dir auch ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und Gesundheit. 

Ich find das schon sehr familiär. 
Die verwandte Familie ist schon wieder zu Hause und da kann man sich ruhig mit der AB Familie noch ein bisschen austauschen. 

Ganz stilvoll ein Glas Rotwein ohne Rotweinglas.
Gleich noch n Schnäpschen. 
So klingt der Tag schön aus.


----------



## Minimax (25. Dezember 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Erst kam auch die Familie, dann das Wichteln
> Und dann sogar noch mit Familie Schinken verkostet.
> So teilt man seine Freude noch.
> Zu dem kennt man sich zwar selten persönlich aber dennoch fast täglich über viele Jahre.
> ...


Wunderbar geschrieben, lieber hanzz Ich hoffe noch auf viele schöne Jahre mit uns allen!


----------



## Gert-Show (25. Dezember 2021)

Hast du schön gesagt…Prosit


----------



## Jan_Cux (25. Dezember 2021)

Der steht das ganze Jahr so auf dem Tisch auch ohne Weihnachtsbaum...


----------



## Jan_Cux (25. Dezember 2021)

In meinem Schlafgemach, habe ich auch noch ein Arbeitszimmer..aber der PC im Wohnzimmer zur Unterhaltung gehört dazu... Youtube, Anglerbord, Whatsapp... ist Gewohnheit geworden...


----------



## kuttenkarl (25. Dezember 2021)

honig-im-kopf schrieb:


> @ kuttenkarl - nimms locker, ich wusste einfach nicht, was für dich passt.


passt schon, komme ich wenigstens mal zum Gummiangeln.


----------



## KadeTTHH (25. Dezember 2021)

Ich nutze immer mein Handy zum Stöbern und im AB schreiben.


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2021)

KadeTTHH schrieb:


> Ich nutze immer mein Handy zum Stöbern und im AB schreiben.


Simon,
das geht bei mir schlecht


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Simon,
> das geht bei mir schlecht
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 393945


Dafür hast du immer Akku


----------



## Minimax (25. Dezember 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Simon,
> das geht bei mir schlecht
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 393945


Nobbiwichtel 2022: Vernünftiges Handy.


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. Dezember 2021)

Und ich immer Bier
Up the Irons


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nobbiwichtel 2022: Vernünftiges Handy.


Warum ?
Telefon geht doch noch.


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Nobbiwichtel 2022: Vernünftiges Handy.


Wichtel Party -
Let´s go!
*








*


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Dezember 2021)

Wichtel Party -
Ende-
bis nächstes Jahr-

2022


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (26. Dezember 2021)

Ne Ne, da fehlen mir noch manche Inhalte die ich gerne sehen möchte. Und eine Rückmeldung fehlt mir auch noch, nur so zum Abschluss.


----------



## Finke20 (26. Dezember 2021)

honig-im-kopf schrieb:


> eigentlich, sind wir n armer haufen - wir sitzen am pc statt bei unserer fameli.



Das ist bei mir anders  , der Laptop steht mit in der Wohnstube und ich lasse mein Frauchen mit an unseren schönen Geschenken teilhaben   .


----------



## Finke20 (26. Dezember 2021)

hanzz , sehr schön geschrieben.

Aber ein Punkt ist bei uns zu Hause anders gewesen.



hanzz schrieb:


> Erst kam auch die Familie, dann das Wichteln



Ich habe erst das Wichtepaket ausgepackt und dann das Geschenk der Familie  .


----------



## Slappy (26. Dezember 2021)

Weihnachtswichtel schrieb:


> Ne Ne, da fehlen mir noch manche Inhalte die ich gerne sehen möchte. Und eine Rückmeldung fehlt mir auch noch, nur so zum Abschluss.


Stimmt, noch fehlen manche.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (26. Dezember 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Besten Dank an alle Boardis für die Genesungswünsche an mein Frauchen und es scheint so das sie schon geholfen haben ...


Da man der Wünsche nie genug ubersendrn kann, auch von mir alles erdenklich Gute für deine Frau.


----------



## zokker (26. Dezember 2021)

Danke an alle ... hat geholfen

heute Nachmittag soll ich sie wieder abholen, ihr geht es den Umständen entsprechend gut

vielleicht klappt es ja noch mit dem Kurzurlaub an der Ostsee ... soll am 28sten los gehen


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Dezember 2021)

Super.
Weiterhin alles Gute.


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Dezember 2021)

Finke20​4 you-

mann war das lecker  
was für Gewürze waren da-
eins hab ich nicht erkannt in der Leberwurst.


----------



## Skott (26. Dezember 2021)

Vielleicht Majoran...?


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Dezember 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Vielleicht Majoran...?


Ich schreib auch noch Pökelsalz


----------



## Minimax (26. Dezember 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Vielleicht Majoran...?


Das Gewürz der Götter! Salz Pfeffer und Majoran!


----------



## Finke20 (26. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das Gewürz der Götter! Salz Pfeffer und Majoran!


Ihr seid ganz dicht dran .
Also ich würze unsere Leberwurst ganz einfach mit normalem Salz, Pfeffer, Majoran und ganz wichtig für Pommern ist Thymian.
Das freut mich nobbi1962, wenn sie Dir schmeckt .


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (26. Dezember 2021)

Liebe liebe "Rebecaweihnachtswichtelin" 
Ich würde gerne nachbestellen. Der (vermutlich) Schweinebauch ist so unglaublich lecker. 
Hat man als Berliner die Chance den irgendwo zu bestellen?


----------



## Gert-Show (26. Dezember 2021)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Liebe liebe "Rebecaweihnachtswichtelin"
> Ich würde gerne nachbestellen. Der (vermutlich) Schweinebauch ist so unglaublich lecker.
> Hat man als Berliner die Chance den irgendwo zu bestellen?


War das Schwarzgeräuchertes? Das ist Hammer…


----------



## Minimax (26. Dezember 2021)

Weihnachtswichtel schrieb:


> Ne Ne, da fehlen mir noch manche Inhalte die ich gerne sehen möchte. Und eine Rückmeldung fehlt mir auch noch, nur so zum Abschluss.


Was vor allem fehlt, lieber Weihnachtswichtel , ist ein ganz grosses Dankeschön von uns allen an Dich, daß Du die ganze Organisation übernommen hast und das Wichteln 202q so gut über die Bühne gebracht hast!





Ganz toll gemacht, vielen vielen Dank
Hg
Dein
Minimax


----------



## Tikey0815 (26. Dezember 2021)

Schließe mich an, vielen Dank an den Weihnachtswichtel


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Dezember 2021)

Ja hatta fein jemacht....


----------



## kuttenkarl (26. Dezember 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Was vor allem fehlt, lieber @Weihnachtswichtel , ist ein ganz grosses Dankeschön von uns allen an Dich,


ja, hatta jut gemacht. Vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## Jan_Cux (26. Dezember 2021)

Auch von mir ein dickes Dankeschön


----------



## Finke20 (26. Dezember 2021)

Ja natürlich auch von mir ein Dankeschön für die Organisation .
Aber vor allem soll ein dicker Dank, an alle Wichtel   gehen, denn ohne sie würde dieses wunderschöne Aktion nicht stattfinden  .


----------



## zokker (26. Dezember 2021)

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/heute-ist-ein-schoener-tag-weil.204409/page-110

alles wieder gut

Ich bedanke mich auch bei den Organisatoren und allen Wichteln ... hat richtig Spaß gemacht


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (26. Dezember 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> War das Schwarzgeräuchertes? Das ist Hammer…


Ähmmmm... Das kleine Stück war schwarz aussen aber auch lecker. Ich meine aber das längliche Stück Fleisch. Sehr sehr lecker


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (26. Dezember 2021)

Auch von mir, vielen dank und ein großes Lob an den weihnachtswichtel. Super Job. Auch das bald wieder Weihnachten vor der Tür steht.


----------



## Bilch (27. Dezember 2021)

Möchte mich auch bei dem Weihnachtswichtel bedanken, dass er die Sache so gut organisiert hat, noch mal bei meinem Wichtel für das schöne Geschenk, und bei Euch allen - Weihnachten ohne Boardwichteln kann ich mir kaum mehr vorstellen


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (27. Dezember 2021)

Ja , auch von mir vielen lieben Dank an den Weihnachtswichtel. Der, mir Schlafmütze es überhaupt noch ermöglicht hat,
hier beim Wichteln in der großen Angelboard-Familie teilzunehmen. Denn unabhängig von den Wichtel-Geschenken
hat uns dies alle doch wieder ein Stückchen näher gebracht. Ich persönlich habe hier im Board schon so manche Freundschaften
geschlossen, die nun seit Jahren anhalten. Und ja, es dürfen ruhig noch ein paar mehr werden!


----------



## Elmar Elfers (27. Dezember 2021)




----------



## Aalzheimer (27. Dezember 2021)

Wahre Worte. Vielen Dank für die Orga und alle Mitwirkenden. Das schreit definitiv nach einer weiteren Episode 2022. Hoffe das die fehlenden sich hier noch "outen"


----------



## Slappy (27. Dezember 2021)




----------



## Christian.Siegler (27. Dezember 2021)




----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (28. Dezember 2021)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Liebe liebe "Rebecaweihnachtswichtelin"
> Ich würde gerne nachbestellen. Der (vermutlich) Schweinebauch ist so unglaublich lecker.
> Hat man als Berliner die Chance den irgendwo zu bestellen?


Ich muss nachfragen. Meine Cousine arbeitet bei der Metzgerei. Bei der hab ich die Bestellung aufgegeben. Versorge dich dann demnächst mit Infos. 

An den Weihnachtswichtel auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön für die Organisation! Hat wie immer Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Gert-Show (29. Dezember 2021)

Ich bin ja manchmal etwas schräg unterwegs und habe monströse Ideen, liebe Mitwichtel. Irgendwie hatte ich heute die Eingebung, für das Wichteln 2022 ein Lied zu schreiben und mit Blueser zu performen, so "in the style of" dem hier .


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Dezember 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ich bin ja manchmal etwas schräg unterwegs und habe monströse Ideen, liebe Mitwichtel. Irgendwie hatte ich heute die Eingebung, für das Wichteln 2022 ein Lied zu schreiben und mit Blueser zu performen, so "in the style of" dem hier .


Na Klar  
obwohl ich werde da bald Ü60


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Dezember 2021)

Büschen Rockiger OK


----------



## Gert-Show (29. Dezember 2021)

Klar...machen wir.


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Dezember 2021)

D


C


G


F


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (4. Januar 2022)

Nachdem ich Weihnachten gemütlich mit der Familie verbracht und viel zu viel gegessen habe, schlug ich mir danach die Nächte beim Quappenangeln um die Ohren. Nun finde ich endlich Zeit, Euch mein wunderschönes Wichtelgeschenk zu präsentieren...






Da lag das Paket noch unter dem Baum. Die Spannung war groß...






 Nach dem Öffnen fand ich ein herzliches Schreiben.






Viele kleinere Präsente befanden sich im Paket. Was da wohl drin ist?






Erst mal was für das leibliche Wohl: Leckere Wurst, die schon verspeist wurde und Apfelwein-Varianten, die noch auf die Verköstigung warten. Für die Fische gab es auch was: Leber-Boilies für die Karpfen und drei Racker Shads von Moby für die Raubfische.


Vielen lieben Dank an meinen Wichtel. Ich habe mich sehr gefreut über dieses tolle Paket. Nur weiß ich nicht, von wem das Paket kam. Der Wichtel darf sich gerne, wenn er will, bei mir melden, damit ich mich noch mal persönlich bei ihm bedanken kann.

Liebe Grüße und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr wünscht
Jesco


----------



## Gert-Show (4. Januar 2022)

Das kam sicher aus dem Äppelwoi-Land, also Hessen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Januar 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Das kam sicher aus dem Äppelwoi-Land, also Hessen.


Das warst du   und Jesco-
Früher war mehr Lametta.


----------



## Gert-Show (4. Januar 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Das warst du   und Jesco-
> Früher war mehr Lametta.


Nö, hier war ich unschuldig.


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. Januar 2022)

Prost Seele , auf Dein Wohl


----------



## Seele (4. Januar 2022)

Lass dirs schmecken Aalzheimer


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. Januar 2022)

Sehr süffig. Und geile Deckel


----------



## Seele (4. Januar 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Sehr süffig. Und geile Deckel


Ist mein Standartbier am Bach. Weil eben nur 0,33l.


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. Januar 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Ist mein Standartbier am Bach. Weil eben nur 0,33l.


Nehme auch nur 0,33er. Die nächst größere Variante nenne ich immer liebevoll Pennerknolle


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. Januar 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Sehr süffig. Und geile Deckel


Ist erfreulich wenn es dir wieder schmeckt … Oder doch nur Medizin zum ausfiebern ???


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Januar 2022)

Schade-
es gibt kein vorWichteln)

meine nur wegen Kulinarik


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. Januar 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ist erfreulich wenn es dir wieder schmeckt … Oder doch nur Medizin zum ausfiebern ???


Als Medizin gedacht


----------



## Jan_Cux (4. Januar 2022)

Schande ich habe auch zwei Flaschen Wichtelbier im Kühlschrank... Na bis kommenden Sonntag schaffe ich es eventuell sie zu verköstigen...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. Januar 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Schande ich habe auch zwei Flaschen Wichtelbier im Kühlschrank... Na bis kommenden Sonntag schaffe ich es eventuell sie zu verköstigen...


Bis Sonntag werden die doch schlecht …


----------

